# BGH-Urteil zu Dashcams: Illegal angefertigtes Material ist vor Gericht erlaubt



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *BGH-Urteil zu Dashcams: Illegal angefertigtes Material ist vor Gericht erlaubt*

						Das mit Spannung erwartete BGH-Urteil zu Dashcams ist da: Die Richter erlauben generell die Verwertung als Beweismittel. Die Anfertigung des Materials bleibt derweil aber illegal, was die Situation etwas paradox macht. Hier müsste nun der Gesetzgeber einschreiten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *BGH-Urteil zu Dashcams: Illegal angefertigtes Material ist vor Gericht erlaubt*


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2018)

Das Urteil geht langsam in die richtige Richtung ist aber noch viel zu zurückhaltend und einschränkend. 

Hoffentlich tut sich da noch mehr in der Zukunft.


----------



## Ryle (15. Mai 2018)

Hoffentlich tut sich da mal was.
Im Vergleich zu den ganzen Datenkraken, ist mir hier der Datenschutz egal, da ich solche Aufzeichnungen und deren Verwertung für richtig empfinde. Solange das nicht dauerhaft irgendwo hochgeladen wird und zur allgemeinen Überwachung des Staates dient, ist es doch absolut legitim eine Dashcam im Fahrzeug zu verwenden und die Aufnahme im Zweifelsfall auch zu nutzen.

Dashcams könnten so viele Verbrechen aufklären, mal die wirklichen Verkehrsprobleme und Sünder aufzeigen und so einige Versicherungsfragen ganz klar klären. Was man teilweise im täglichen Straßenverkehr erlebt ist doch nicht mehr normal. Und die Tatsache, dass es sehr oft Unbeteiligte trifft und denen auch noch beinahe immer eine Teilschuld zugesprochen wird, zeigt doch wie dumm es wäre so etwas nicht zuzulassen. 

Ist im heutigen Überwachungs- und Smartphone Zeitalter sowieso lächerlich, so etwas noch als illegal zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Ripcord (15. Mai 2018)

Der Staat lebt was das betrifft noch im 20. Jahrhundert.

Es gibt so viele Datenskandale und jeder stellt seine Daten freiwillig online, aber eine Kamera im eigenen Auto? Das geht nun wirklich nicht...


----------



## WeeFilly (15. Mai 2018)

Hmm. Na das kann ja heiter werden.


----------



## WeeFilly (15. Mai 2018)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Der Staat lebt was das betrifft noch im 20. Jahrhundert.
> 
> Es gibt so viele Datenskandale und jeder stellt seine Daten freiwillig online, aber eine Kamera im eigenen Auto? Das geht nun wirklich nicht...



Es geht ja nicht darum, wo eine Kamera steht, sonder was sie filmt.


----------



## Pu244 (15. Mai 2018)

Bisher war es schon legal, wenn man z.B. das Fahrgeschehen dokumentieren wollte, um aus seinen eigenen Fehlern zu lernen oder wenn man sein eigenes Leben dokumentiert hat. Nur präventives Filmen ist verboten.



Ripcord schrieb:


> Der Staat lebt was das betrifft noch im 20. Jahrhundert.



Genauer gesagt im 19. Jahrhundert. Das tolle an gut formulierten Gesetzen ist, dass sie auch Probleme in der Zukunft regeln können.


----------



## Speedbone (15. Mai 2018)

Dieses Urteil gibt nun viele Möglichkeiten der Interpredation den es gibt viele Situationen wo man seine Daten sowieso angeben müsste


----------



## Lichterflug (15. Mai 2018)

Ryle schrieb:


> Hoffentlich tut sich da mal was.
> Im Vergleich zu den ganzen Datenkraken, ist mir hier der Datenschutz egal, da ich solche Aufzeichnungen und deren Verwertung für richtig empfinde.



Würde die Aufzeichnung unabhängig vom Benutzer auf einen "sicheren" Server erfolgen und der Staat könnte mithilfe von Gesichtserkennung auch Straftäter auffinden... da gibt es sicherlich Verwendungsmöglichkeiten. 
Wenn ich in unser Zukunft schaue und wen oder was wir uns so alles in Land holen, wäre mir der Datenschutz so langsam egal. Wen soll der noch schützen, wenn wir nicht mal von der Polizei bei kleinen Streitigkeiten beschützt werden können?


----------



## NatokWa (15. Mai 2018)

Es ist doch schon Pervers übertrieben mit dem Datenschutz wenn man bedenkt das man im öffentlichen Raum praktisch nur DANN Fotos machen kann wenn man sich absolut sicher sein kann NIEMANDEN außer sich selbst auf zu nehmen (Abgesehen von Bekannten/Freunden die theoretisch eine Schriftliche einverständnisserklährung abgeben müßen) weil JEDER aufgenommene die sofortige Löschung verlangen kann + einen wegen Verletzung der Persöhnlichkeitsrechte belangen kann . ANDERERSEIT darf jeder Fernsehsender wild rumfilmen und LIVE im Fernsehen zeigen OHNE irgendwen um erlaubnis zu fragen von denen wo da gefilmt werden ,,,, WIE PAST DAS ???


----------



## Speedbone (15. Mai 2018)

Geht ja nicht nur um die Aufnahmen würde z.B. gerne mal diverse Gespräche aufzeichnen vorallem von den unseriösen Anrufern.


----------



## marcus022 (15. Mai 2018)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Datenskandale und jeder stellt seine Daten freiwillig online, aber eine Kamera im eigenen Auto? Das geht nun wirklich nicht...


Ist da Ironie enthalten ? Ich denke doch  schon...

Ein Freund hat seit Jahren eine im Auto und einmal kam es zum Unfall. Der Schuldige hat aber etwas anderes behauptet und offensichtlich gelogen. Es kam vors Gericht und mein Freund hatte dem Richter bei der Verhandlung die Aufnahme angeboten welcher auch dankend annahm. Daraufhin konfronierte der Richter den schuldigen Lügner damit woraufhin dieser eine Aussage verweigerte. Fall war damit auch direkt abgeschlossen. Das ist jetzt ein paar Jährchen her. Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde ist das abhängig vom Richter und eine Ermessensfrage, nicht erst seit diesem Urteil aber jetzt umso mehr und ich denke auch langsam aber sicher wird das noch gelockert werden. Nur wir kennen ja unser Rechtssystem und wissen wie lange so etwas hier in DE dauert/dauern kann. 

-Lichterflug- geht da schon einen Schritt weiter und ich bin derselben Meinung, dass das noch wesentlich ausgebaut und verbessert werden kann. Der Film "The Circle" geht genau auf dieses Thema ein und da wird aber auch schonungslos gezeigt wohin das führen kann. Trotzdem sollte das vorangetrieben werden meine ich. Die Vorteile überwiegen.


----------



## Sdarr82 (15. Mai 2018)

Ich muss doch eh immer damit rechnen fotografiert oder gefilmt zu werden sobald ich das Haus verlasse. Wenn ich an ner Hochzeitsgesellschaft vorbei gehe werde ich auch bestimmt nicht fragen ob mich da zufällig wer aufgenommen hat und Löschung beantragen.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Mai 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Es ist doch schon Pervers übertrieben mit dem Datenschutz wenn man bedenkt das man im öffentlichen Raum praktisch nur DANN Fotos machen kann wenn man sich absolut sicher sein kann NIEMANDEN außer sich selbst auf zu nehmen (Abgesehen von Bekannten/Freunden die theoretisch eine Schriftliche einverständnisserklährung abgeben müßen) weil JEDER aufgenommene die sofortige Löschung verlangen kann + einen wegen Verletzung der Persöhnlichkeitsrechte belangen kann . ANDERERSEIT darf jeder Fernsehsender wild rumfilmen und LIVE im Fernsehen zeigen OHNE irgendwen um erlaubnis zu fragen von denen wo da gefilmt werden ,,,, WIE PAST DAS ???



15 Leute darfste^^ ein Bild in eine Menge rein geht,


----------



## Zsinj (15. Mai 2018)

Das Urteil geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung. 

Für meinen Geschmack sollten Dashcams Pflicht sein und zur Grundausstattung gehören. Nicht nur nach vorne sondern in alle Richtungen. 

*Solange die Aufnahmen nicht veröffentlicht werden kann ich da auch absolut kein Datenschutzproblem erkennen. *Ansonsten dürfte es in der Öffentlichkeit keinerlei Videokameras geben. 
Auch die Kurzzeitaufnahme sehe ich als problematisch, wer denkt schon direkt nach dem Unfall daran? Oder besser noch erst mal an der Kamera herum fummeln bevor man anderen Hilft


----------



## Laudian (15. Mai 2018)

Die Kameras haben Beschleunigungssensoren, die bei einem Unfall automatisch die letzten und die nächsten x Sekunden speichern.
Da muss man nicht von Hand dran rumfummeln


----------



## KrHome (15. Mai 2018)

Ryle schrieb:


> Dashcams könnten so viele Verbrechen aufklären, mal die wirklichen Verkehrsprobleme und Sünder aufzeigen und so einige Versicherungsfragen ganz klar klären. Was man teilweise im täglichen Straßenverkehr erlebt ist doch nicht mehr normal. Und die Tatsache, dass es sehr oft Unbeteiligte trifft und denen auch noch beinahe immer eine Teilschuld zugesprochen wird, zeigt doch wie dumm es wäre so etwas nicht zuzulassen.
> 
> Ist im heutigen Überwachungs- und Smartphone Zeitalter sowieso lächerlich, so etwas noch als illegal zu bezeichnen.


In Strafrechtsprozessen werden solche Aufnahmen schon seit Ewigkeiten zugelassen. Vorliegend geht es um die Verwertbarkeit im Zivilrechtsprozess. 

Grundsätzlich ist alles immer eine Frage der Interessenabwägung. Überwiegen die Persönlichkeitsrechte der Menschen auf dem Bild/Video oder die Rechte des Geschädigten/Opfers.

Im Strafrecht kommt man leicht zum Opferschutz. Im Zivilrecht nicht ganz so leicht zum Schutz des Schadensersatzberrechtigten, aber trotzdem noch ausreichend gut, wie der BGH vorliegend klar gestellt hat. Der Rechtsstaat würde zur Lachnummer verkommen, wenn man eine auf Video dokumentierte Tat nicht verfolgen könnte, nur weil die Sichtung des Videos grundsätzlich nicht zulässig wäre. Im Umkehrschluss darf das aber nicht heißen, dass jetzt jeder jeden ungefragt filmen darf (massiver Eingriff ins Persönlichkeitsrecht!), weil es könnte ja gleich ein Rechtsverstoß begangen werden. Daher lautet die Lösung auch ganz klar: Filmen JA, aber länger als ein paar Sekunden speichern NEIN!

Die PS4 machts vor.  Einfach fortlaufend die letzten 30 Sekunden aufzeichnen lassen (und kontinuierlich überschreiben) und bei Bedarf (Unfall) speichern. Problem gelöst. Wird in Zukunft sicher einige solcher Kameras in Deutschland geben.



Zsinj schrieb:


> Das Urteil geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung.
> 
> *Solange die Aufnahmen nicht veröffentlicht werden kann ich da auch absolut kein Datenschutzproblem erkennen. *Ansonsten dürfte es in der Öffentlichkeit keinerlei Videokameras geben.
> Auch die Kurzzeitaufnahme sehe ich als problematisch, wer denkt schon  direkt nach dem Unfall daran? Oder besser noch erst mal an der Kamera  herum fummeln bevor man anderen Hilft
> ...


Du musst (zum Glück) nicht dulden, dass jemand Videos von dir anfertigt. Auch dann nicht, wenn er dir sagt diese niemals zu veröffentlichen. Wäre ja auch noch schöner! Wenn jemand ein Foto/Video von dir macht und es auf Aufforderung von dir nicht gleich wieder löscht, kannst du ihm sogar mit Gewalt die Kamera abnehmen und es selbst löschen (und ihm die Kamera dann wieder geben).

Im öffentlichen Raum, werden die Aufnahmen auch nach einer bestimmten Zeit automatisch gelöscht und nur auf Anfrage der Justiz dauerhaft gespeichert.


----------



## keinnick (15. Mai 2018)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Auch die Kurzzeitaufnahme sehe ich als problematisch, wer denkt schon direkt nach dem Unfall daran? Oder besser noch erst mal an der Kamera herum fummeln bevor man anderen Hilft



Daran muss niemand denken. Das kann man technisch problemlos lösen.


----------



## Zsinj (15. Mai 2018)

KrHome schrieb:


> Du musst (zum Glück) nicht dulden, dass jemand Videos von dir anfertigt. Auch dann nicht, wenn er dir sagt diese niemals zu veröffentlichen. Wäre ja auch noch schöner! Wenn jemand ein Foto/Video von dir macht und es auf Aufforderung von dir nicht gleich wieder löscht, kannst du ihm sogar mit Gewalt die Kamera abnehmen und es selbst löschen (und ihm die Kamera dann wieder geben).


Also wenn dich jemand verfolgt also stalkt ist das an sich schon strafbar. Im normalen Verkehr kann davon keine Rede sein. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Daran muss niemand denken. Das kann man technisch problemlos lösen.


Natürlich, aber als Nachrüstlösung sehr schwierig, zumal das zuverlässig sein sollte. In Neuwagen sollte es meiner Meinung in Zukunft Pflicht werden.


----------



## MESeidel (15. Mai 2018)

Ich bin etwas entsetzt wie offen sich manche hier die Abschaffung von Grund-Rechten wünschen.

Aber zum Thema; man sollte erwähnen das Ganze hat nur für zivilrechtliche Fälle Bedeutung.
Das Aufnehmen an sich bleibt verboten und kann (sollte auch) strafrechtlich verfolgt werden.
Auch bei Zivilprozessen muss weiterhin der Einzelfall geprüft werden, ob das Interesse des Klägers höher wiegt als die Interessen der unbeteiligten (gefilmten Menschen auf Privatsphäre).

Außerdem gibt es noch weitere offene Fragen die durch die Verwendung der (illiegal angefertigten) Aufnahmen entstehen.
Mögliche Gewinnabschöpfung wurde bereits genannt.

Wer 3 Minuten hat kann sich das besser vom DLF erklären lassen.
http://ondemand-mp3.dradio.de/file/...ber_rechtslage_dlf_20180515_1246_3e41e7d5.mp3


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Mai 2018)

Mal ernsthaft - wer sich öfters mal solche Car Crash-Compilations auf YouTube anguckt wird merken dass es da Unfälle gibt, welche einem niemand ohne solche Aufnahmen glauben würde. 
Solange die Daten nur in einem angemessenen Zeitraum gespeichert werden (ca. zwei Minuten vor dem Unfall bis eintreffen der Polizei, so vonwegen Verhalten der Unfallbeteiligten nach dem Unfall), sehe ich in den Dashcams überhaupt kein Problem. 

Datenschutz hin oder her, aber das ist mMn. ein im Umfang vertretbares Mittel zur Unfallursachenforschung und ggfs. zur Ermittlung straf- und zivilrechtlicher Ansprüche. Selbst wenn der Täter nicht ermittelt werden kann, einer Versicherung so aber glaubhaft vermittelt werden kann den Schaden nicht selbst herbeigeführt zu haben...

Überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen mit automatischer Gesichtserkennung oder Tonaufnahmen im öffentlichen Raum. Oder meinetwegen auch dem möglichen Missbrauchs des eCall-Systems...


----------



## Zsinj (15. Mai 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft - wer sich öfters mal solche Car Crash-Compilations auf YouTube anguckt wird merken dass es da Unfälle gibt, welche einem niemand ohne solche Aufnahmen glauben würde.


Jede Veröffentlichung, Verarbeitung und weitergebe an dritte gehört verboten. Es darf nur vor Gericht verwertet werden. Da gehört die Grenze hin. 

Die Videos braucht keiner auf Youtube um sich tot zu lachen


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Mai 2018)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Jede Veröffentlichung, Verarbeitung und weitergebe an dritte gehört verboten. Es darf nur vor Gericht verwertet werden. Da gehört die Grenze hin.


Es gibt Länder, da ist das völlig wurst... Und da kommen die Clips dann auch her. Zumal ich mich da nicht kaputt lache, sondern eher "WTF?!"-Momente habe...

Mal abgesehen davon war das nur ein Beispiel scheinbar unmöglicher Unfälle - und keine Befürwortung dafür, dass man solche Aufnahmen auch außerhalb des Straf- und Zivilprozesses nutzen können sollte.


----------



## Pu244 (15. Mai 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Es ist doch schon Pervers übertrieben mit dem Datenschutz wenn man bedenkt das man im öffentlichen Raum praktisch nur DANN Fotos machen kann wenn man sich absolut sicher sein kann NIEMANDEN außer sich selbst auf zu nehmen (Abgesehen von Bekannten/Freunden die theoretisch eine Schriftliche einverständnisserklährung abgeben müßen) weil JEDER aufgenommene die sofortige Löschung verlangen kann + einen wegen Verletzung der Persöhnlichkeitsrechte belangen kann . ANDERERSEIT darf jeder Fernsehsender wild rumfilmen und LIVE im Fernsehen zeigen OHNE irgendwen um erlaubnis zu fragen von denen wo da gefilmt werden ,,,, WIE PAST DAS ???



Du kannst, für dich selbst, natürlich Fotos im öffentlichen Raum aufnehmen, auf denen auch andere abgebildet sind. Bei der Veröffentlichung müssen die jedoch unkenntlich gemacht werden, kann sein, dass jemand einen anderen erkennt, der zur gewissen Uhrzeit garnicht da sein hätte düfen. Generell verboten ist das präventive Filmen des öffentlichen Raums.

Dass die Fernsehsender dich filmen dürfen, wurde im Grundsatz übrigens schon im 19. Jahrhundert entschieden, damals ging es um genau diesen Grundsatz bei Fotographien.


----------



## Atma (15. Mai 2018)

Das geht in die richtige Richtung. Ich fahre jeden Tag Autobahn und was ich schon an Rasern und Dränglern erlebt habe ... 

Da fährt man nun schon 140 Km/h oder mehr und beim Überholen eines LKWs kleben die einem mit vielleicht 5 - 10m Abstand am Arsch weil sie es nicht abwarten können, dass man wieder auf die rechte Spur wechselt. Der geringe Abstand ist hochgefährlich und zeigt wie dumm und lebensmüde viele doch sind. Man muss nur mal unvorhergesehen bremsen und schon hängen die Spinner einem hinten drin.


----------



## Laudian (15. Mai 2018)

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass es genug Idioten gibt, die mit 140 direkt vor einem rausziehen, während man mit 200 von hinten ankommt...
Da ist es dann kein Wunder, wenn man plötzlich 10 Meter hinten den Leuten hängt.

Klar gibt es auch die Drängler, die absichtlich dicht auffahren, aber die Leute die viel zu knapp vor mir rausziehen erlebe ich wenigstens 10x häufiger als Drängler.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2018)

Und dann gibt es noch den Klassiker mit der fehlenden Rettungsgasse und dem Befahren des Seitenstreifens während des Staus. Beides erst gestern wieder gesehen. Da wünscht man sich schon gerne eine Dashcam, um das ganze mal weiterzuleiten.


----------



## Atma (16. Mai 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sagen, dass es genug Idioten gibt, die mit 140 direkt vor einem rausziehen, während man mit 200 von hinten ankommt...


Mit 200 über die Autobahn ist mindestens genauso riskant und lebensmüde. Die Autobahn ist keine Rennstrecke, hier sind viele Verkehrsteilnehmer unterwegs. Wenn es bei der Geschwindigkeit zu einem Unfall kommt, hast du wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit in jedem Fall mindestens eine Teilschuld.


----------



## 4B11T (16. Mai 2018)

Atma schrieb:


> Mit 200 über die Autobahn ist mindestens genauso riskant und lebensmüde.



Du entscheidest also für alle anderen was riskant und lebensmüde ist? Pauschal und ohne Kenntnis vom Einzelfall? Also so wie: "alle Killerspielspieler sind ein Risiko für die Allgemeinheit?" oder "in Dresden leben nur Nazis" oder "alle Flüchtlinge sind kriminell". Klingt doof, alle Aussagen sind falsch, keine Frage, aber es gibt genügend Leute die das so sehen und glauben sie haben recht. Also wieso sollte 200km/h fahren pauschal riskant und lebensmüde sein?



Atma schrieb:


> Die Autobahn ist keine Rennstrecke



Nein, auf einer Rennstrecke werden Rennen gefahren, auf einer Autobahn nicht. Mit der jeweils gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit hat das rein gar nichts zu tun.

On Topic: Dashcam ist bereits bestellt!  Wird selbstverständlich legal betrieben, also nur sehr kurze Loop-Aufzeichnung.


----------



## DrOwnz (16. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es noch den Klassiker mit der fehlenden Rettungsgasse und dem Befahren des Seitenstreifens während des Staus. Beides erst gestern wieder gesehen. Da wünscht man sich schon gerne eine Dashcam, um das ganze mal weiterzuleiten.



Und genau das will die Justiz und die Polizei eben nicht...


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2018)

Irgendwie ist das Urteil für mich widersprüchlich. Einerseits ist das Videomaterial aus Dashcams zulässig als Beweismittel. Andererseits ist eine dauerhafte Aufzeichnung untersagt. Als wenn man die Cam gerade dann anmacht wenn etwas passiert. Man weiß das natürlich schon vorher.


----------



## empy (16. Mai 2018)

Wenigstens die Polizei sieht das noch kritisch... Maas hopst wahrscheinlich Kapriolen vor Vorfreude und Mielke steht bald wieder auf.

Hat auch mal wer bedacht, wie gut Videos heute zu fälschen sind? Und ich les immer "solang X, solang Y", wer soll das denn bitte prüfen? Und natürlich kann man argumentieren, dass ob überhaupt gefilmt wird nicht prüfbar ist, aber man könnte zumindest nicht die belohnen, die es tun.

Ich fahre jeden Tag selbst Autobahn und denke mir eigentlich täglich bei mehreren Leuten, dass die von der Straße gehören. Von selbst- und andersgefährdend bis pathologisch asozial ist alles beim täglichen Mix dabei. Es ist immer bequem zu sagen: "Wenn wir *alles *filmen, können wir alles aufklären." Trotzdem gibt es gute Gründe dafür, dass nicht jeder Hans Michel überall Kameras aufhängen darf. Wenn dann müssten an besonders auffallenden Stellen von der Polizei Kameras aufgehängt werden. So was gibt's auch schon in so ähnlich, der Trivialname lautet Blitzer.


----------



## DemonX (16. Mai 2018)

Atma schrieb:


> Mit 200 über die Autobahn ist mindestens genauso riskant und lebensmüde. Die Autobahn ist keine Rennstrecke, hier sind viele Verkehrsteilnehmer unterwegs. Wenn es bei der Geschwindigkeit zu einem Unfall kommt, hast du wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit in jedem Fall mindestens eine Teilschuld.



War mir ja so klar das sowas kommt. Es sind fast immer die die sich über dichtes auffahren beschweren die denken 140 ist schon schnell und ich zieh jetzt mal links rüber, egal ob da einer von hinten kommt...
Und genau deshalb wird der Dashcam-einsatz an und für sich verboten bleiben, weil solche Hilfssheriffs dann nämlich ständig irgendwelchen Schwachsinn anzeigen während sie ihr eigenes Fehlverhalten ausblenden (und aus dem Video rausschneiden). Für Verkehrsüberwachung gibt es die Polizei. 
Es reicht aus wenn nur das aufgezeichnet wird, was innerhalb von 1-5 min vor und nach einem Ereignis liegt dass die Kamera durch Beschleunigungssensoren ermittelt. Das geht auch bei Nachrüstlösungen problemlos. 
Wobei ich für mich eine Dashcam für unnötig halte. In 25 Jahren mit knapp 500tkm hatte ich 2 Unfälle und bei beiden ist mir der Verursacher von der Seite reingefahren und alles wurde sauber geregelt.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2018)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Geht ja nicht nur um die Aufnahmen würde z.B. gerne mal diverse Gespräche aufzeichnen vorallem von den unseriösen Anrufern.



Da tut es auch Auflegen oder die Trillerpfeife. Danach rufen die sicher nicht mehr an. 



KrHome schrieb:


> Die PS4 machts vor.  Einfach fortlaufend die letzten 30 Sekunden aufzeichnen lassen (und kontinuierlich überschreiben) und bei Bedarf (Unfall) speichern. Problem gelöst. Wird in Zukunft sicher einige solcher Kameras in Deutschland geben.



Kameras mit Loop Funktion gibt es schon länger. Sind mittlerweile auch recht günstig. 

4" KFZ Auto Kamera HD 1080P DVR Dashcam 2 Lens Recorder Loop-Aufnahme Nachtsicht  | eBay




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es gibt Länder, da ist das völlig wurst... Und da kommen die Clips dann auch her. Zumal ich mich da nicht kaputt lache, sondern eher "WTF?!"-Momente habe...



Dagegen ist die Benutzung zum Beispiel in Österreich verboten.



Laudian schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sagen, dass es genug Idioten gibt, die mit 140 direkt vor einem rausziehen, während man mit 200 von hinten ankommt...
> Da ist es dann kein Wunder, wenn man plötzlich 10 Meter hinten den Leuten hängt.



Wobei beide über der Richtgeschwindigkeit von 130 km/h sind. Dort würde eine allgemeine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 150-160 km/h helfen. Damit ist eine Reisegeschwindigkeit von 130-140 km/h möglich und trotzdem ein Überholen mit den vorgeschriebenen 20 km/h Differenz möglich.
Nachts sind vielleicht 200 km/h auf der Autobahn vielleicht möglich, aber tagsüber rollt der dichte Verkehr meistens mit 130-140 km/h auf der linken Spur. Wer dort unbedingt schneller sein will, zwingt alle anderen zu Spurwechseln und erhöht somit das allgemeine Risiko für Unfälle. 
Dazu kommen dann polnische LKWs, die 5m vor einem rüberziehen. Da sind 200 km/h dann wirklich lebensmüde.


----------



## Zsinj (16. Mai 2018)

DrOwnz schrieb:


> > Zitat von Kaaruzo
> > Und dann gibt es noch den Klassiker mit der fehlenden Rettungsgasse und dem Befahren des Seitenstreifens während des Staus. Beides erst gestern wieder gesehen. Da wünscht man sich schon gerne eine Dashcam, um das ganze mal weiterzuleiten.
> 
> 
> Und genau das will die Justiz und die Polizei eben nicht...


Eine schreckliche Vorstellung das die Polizei später Kameras von Einsatzfahrzeugen auswertet und die Täter zur Rechenschaft zieht. 

Weiter geht es bei dem Thema nicht darum den ganzen Tag zu filmen und die BestOffs Wöchentlich an die Polizei weiterzuleiten. Es geht um Unfälle in die man selbst verstrickt ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei beide über der Richtgeschwindigkeit von 130 km/h sind. Dort würde eine allgemeine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 150-160 km/h helfen. Damit ist eine Reisegeschwindigkeit von 130-140 km/h möglich und trotzdem ein Überholen mit den vorgeschriebenen 20 km/h Differenz möglich.



Oder man lässt es wie es ist und die Leute lernen mal wieder zügig zu überholen und wieder auf die rechte Spur zu ziehen, nach dem Überholvorgang. Ich habe auch mit 200 km/h keine Probleme das Rechtsfahrgebot einzuhalten. 

Warum soll ich bestraft werden, nur weil andere nicht Autofahren können?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nachts sind vielleicht 200 km/h auf der Autobahn vielleicht möglich, aber tagsüber rollt der dichte Verkehr meistens mit 130-140 km/h auf der linken Spur.



Montag, der 14. Mai 2018. Bin aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern über die A24 nach Hamburg gefahren. Tagsüber. Fast durchgehend 180-200 km/h. 

Wo genau soll das Problem sein?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer dort unbedingt schneller sein will, zwingt alle anderen zu Spurwechseln und erhöht somit das allgemeine Risiko für Unfälle.



Wenn man richtig fährt, wird man nicht zu Spurwechseln gezwungen, sondern wechselt selbst wieder die Spur.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu kommen dann polnische LKWs, die 5m vor einem rüberziehen. Da sind 200 km/h dann wirklich lebensmüde.



Wenn die Leute vor dem Überholvorgang einfach mal auf den rückwärtigen Verkehr achten würde, wäre das überhaupt kein Problem. Ich bin sehr froh, dass meine Bremse gut funktionieren.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2018)

Wenn man mit 140 km/h überholt ist das durchaus zügig. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Montag, der 14. Mai 2018. Bin aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern über die A24 nach Hamburg gefahren. Tagsüber. Fast durchgehend 180-200 km/h.



Dann versuch das mal auf der A4 oder A12.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Mai 2018)

Es gibt Leute, die wollen aus Gründen der Umwelt und des eigenen Geldbeutels auf der Autobahn schlicht keine 200 fahren.
Oder betagtere Personen, welche Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr so gut einschätzen können und eine verminderte Reaktionsfähigkeit haben. Die fahren gewiss keine 200.
Oder weil vielen eine so hohe Geschwindigkeit schlicht unbehaglich ist.
Oder so vernünftig sind und drauf verzichten, weil sie dafür nicht die nötige Fahrerfahrung haben.
Oder welche, deren Auto schlicht keine 200 fährt.
Das könnte man jetzt endlos so weiterführen, aber belassen wir's einfach dabei, dass Deutschland einig Autofahrerland ist und jeder, der keine 200 fahren kann oder will schlicht und ergreifend nicht dazu befähigt ist, ein Kraftfahrzeug zu führen, egal welchen Alters.

Aber zum Thema: Soweit ich weiß werden solche Kameras bereits teilweise in Einsatzfahrzeugen verwendet.
Wenigstens dort könnte man könnte man sowas permanent einführen, die Sache mit Spannern am Unfallort und der fehlenden Rettungsgasse ist wirklich (besonders in besagtem Autofahrerland) ein Problem, da müssten zunächst aber auch einmal härtere Gesetze her.


----------



## marcus022 (17. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute vor dem Überholvorgang einfach mal auf den rückwärtigen Verkehr achten würden


Das wäre schlicht und ergreifend zuviel verlangt. Schon der Schulterblick beim abbiegen ist ja für manche eine Zumutung. Einige kriegen es nicht einmal hin beim aussteigen bevor sie die Türen öffnen nach hinten zu sehen. Du glaubst nicht wie oft es alleine in Berlin zu den sogenannten "Dooring-Unfällen" kommt/gekommen ist. In letzter Zeit geht es einigermaßen aber letztes Jahr noch sind beinahe wöchentlich Leute in geöffnete Türen gedonnert weil die Vol...en es nicht hinkriegen nach hinten zu sehen. Und auf der Autobahn ist das dann natürlich nicht anders.


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2018)

Jetzt nochmal wegen der Rechtslage...

Aufnahmen sind nicht erlaubt, die Auswertung im Sinne eines Beweismittels hingegen schon.

Und was darf man denn nun einbauen?


----------



## Laudian (17. Mai 2018)

Aufnahmen sind anlassbezogen eben doch erlaubt.

Dauerhaft aufnehmen ist verboten, einen Unfall aufnehmen ist erlaubt.



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz der Einschränkungen aus Datenschutzgründen gab der BGH in seiner Urteilsbegründung einen Hinweis, wie Dashcams in Zukunft auszusehen haben. Demnach sei es "technisch möglich", eine "kurze Aufzeichnung des unmittelbaren Unfallgeschehens zu gestalten" - etwa durch ein "dauerndes Überschreiben in kurzen Abständen und Auslösen der dauerhaften Speicherung erst bei Kollision oder starker Verzögerung des Fahrzeugs". Dadurch würde eine anderweitige Nutzung der Aufnahmen unmöglich.


----------



## KrHome (17. Mai 2018)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Also wenn dich jemand verfolgt also stalkt ist das an sich schon strafbar. Im normalen Verkehr kann davon keine Rede sein.


Ist wie gesagt 'ne Interessenabwägung. Und wenn du nicht-anlassbezogen filmst, hast du keine Interessen. Daher geht das leicht nach hinten los.

Zusammenfassung der aktuellen Rechtssprechung:
KLICK MICH

War garnicht so leicht einen vernünftigen Link zu finden. Selbst auf Infoportalen zu dem Thema wird erschreckend viel Falschwissen verbreitet. Meistens stützt man sich nur auf 22 KUG und 201a StGB - in beiden geht es entweder um die Veröffentlichung oder um Aufnahmen des höchspersönlichen Lebensbereiches. Vom viel weiter gehenden Allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrecht haben selbst viele Anwälte offenbar noch nie was gehört.


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Infos!
Leider weiß ich trotzdem nicht wirklich, was in der Abwägung das größere Risiko ist.
Ich glaube, ich warte mit so was, bis die Rechtsprechung da etwas exakter wird.

Ich würde mich als "normaler" bis "zügiger"  und auf jeden Fall unaggressiven Autofahrer bezeichnen (Selbstbild ist immer problematisch),
Jedoch geschieht es in den letzten Jahren immer öfters, dass sehr aggressive Autofahrer unterwegs sind und man eigentlich nur durch defensives und vorausschauendes Verhalten Unfälle vermeiden kann.

Habe kein Verständnis dafür, wenn man z. B. auf einer 2spurigen Autobahn einem langsam fahrenden PKW die Möglichkeit gibt, aus der LKW-Kolonne herauszukommen - der hopst ja sowieso danach wieder auf die rechte Spur - und bekommt als Dank dafür von einem besonders eiligen Zeitgenossen hintenan zunächst die Lichthupe, dann wird rechts überholt, die arme Mutti mit zwei Kidies dann noch geschnitten und davonbrausend uns beiden noch den Stinkefinger zeigend.
Gerade heute Morgen auf der A93 passiert...
So wichtig kann kein Termin auf der Welt sein, als dass man die 2 min. nicht die Zeit hätte...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Mai 2018)

War schon lange überfällig!
Und schon wird Amazon von Dashcams überschwemmt.


----------



## marcus022 (17. Mai 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Habe kein Verständnis dafür, wenn man z. B. auf einer 2spurigen Autobahn einem langsam fahrenden PKW die Möglichkeit gibt, aus der LKW-Kolonne herauszukommen - der hopst ja sowieso danach wieder auf die rechte Spur


Ist das dein Ernst. Du würdest jemandem nicht die Möglichkeit geben sich aus einem LKW-Sandwich zu befreien ? Und noch dazu weil du der Meinung bist das dieser sich danach sowieso wieder rechts einordnet und sich dabei an die Gesetze hält weil außerorts = Rechtsfahrgebot ? Das sagt einiges über dich aus. Zumal es ganz schnell passieren kann das man in so ein Sandwich gerät ohne das man es will. Z.B. wenn ein Lastwagen gerade auf die Autobahn kommt etc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atma (17. Mai 2018)

4B11T schrieb:


> Du entscheidest also für alle anderen was riskant und lebensmüde ist? Pauschal und ohne Kenntnis vom Einzelfall? Also so wie: "alle Killerspielspieler sind ein Risiko für die Allgemeinheit?" oder "in Dresden leben nur Nazis" oder "alle Flüchtlinge sind kriminell". Klingt doof, alle Aussagen sind falsch, keine Frage, aber es gibt genügend Leute die das so sehen und glauben sie haben recht. Also wieso sollte 200km/h fahren pauschal riskant und lebensmüde sein?


War klar, dass so ein dummer Kommentar kommt. Getroffene Hunde bellen, bei dir ist das sehr offensichtlich. Wo habe ich mit einer einzelnen Silbe behauptet, dass ich für alle anderen entscheide? WO? Das ist *meine* Meinung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aber nur zu, fahr mit 200 über die Autobahn, aber nicht heulen weil dir einer der unzähligen anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer im Weg ist und und du mit deiner protzigen 300 PS Karre nen schlimmen Unfall baust. Mitleid darfste vor Gericht auch nicht erwarten, bei 200 Km/h erwarten dich viel eher sehr unangenehme Fragen vom Richter und der Versicherung.



DemonX schrieb:


> War mir ja so klar das sowas kommt. Es sind fast immer die die sich über dichtes auffahren beschweren die denken 140 ist schon schnell und ich zieh jetzt mal links rüber, egal ob da einer von hinten kommt...


Ich verbitte mir solche dummdreisten Behauptungen. Du weißt überhaupt nicht wie ich fahre, also urteile gefälligst auch nicht. Nur zur Info: In den meisten Ländern der Welt gilt eine allgemein gültige Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf den Autobahnen. Hier in DE ist das längst überfällig, allein schon wegen Leuten wie dir und 4B11T. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum du dich genötigt fühlst deine gefahrenen Kilometer zu erwähnen, denn ganz ehrlich: 500.000 Km in 25 Jahren sind nicht wahnsinnig viel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sagen, dass es genug Idioten gibt, die mit 140 direkt vor einem rausziehen, während man mit 200 von hinten ankommt....


Wer ist denn der "Idiot"?  Die Richtgeschwindigkeit beträgt 130km/h, schneller zu fahren st nur bei freier Fahrt erlaubt. Wenn man mit 60km/h Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss an leuten voirbeizieht, ist das absolut leichtsinnig. Übrigens gilt auch auf Autobahnen "rechts vor links", und der rechts fahrende hat Vorfahrt, wenn er auf die mittlere oder linke Spur will. Da ist bremsen und Platz machen genau das, was der von hinten kommende machen sollte. 

Ich halte das Urteil für absurd. Wenn etwa sillegal ist, ist es illegal und der Zweck heiligt eben nicht die Mittel. Aber ich ziehe mich aus dem täglichen Krieg der möchtegern Rennfahrer immer weiter zurück, weil es zu viele Deppen gibt, die andere massiv gefährden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Mai 2018)

Atma schrieb:


> Aber nur zu, fahr mit 200 über die Autobahn, aber nicht heulen weil dir einer der unzähligen anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer im Weg ist und und du mit deiner protzigen 300 PS Karre nen schlimmen Unfall baust.



Mein Auto hat nur 245 PS und schafft die 200 ohne Probleme, selbst der 100 PS Golf meiner Freundin schafft das ohne Probleme.

Oder ist ein Golf auch eine "protzige" Karre? Oder ist das einfach bloß Neid?



Atma schrieb:


> Mitleid darfste vor Gericht auch nicht erwarten, bei 200 Km/h erwarten dich viel eher sehr unangenehme Fragen vom Richter und der Versicherung.



Wenn du mit der Dashcam nachweisen kannst, dass der andere ohne Schulterblick und ohne Blinker links rübergezogen hat? Da wird der andere sehr unangenehme Fragen bekommen.




Atma schrieb:


> Ich verbitte mir solche dummdreisten Behauptungen. Du weißt überhaupt nicht wie ich fahre, also urteile gefälligst auch nicht. Nur zur Info: In den meisten Ländern der Welt gilt eine allgemein gültige Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf den Autobahnen. Hier in DE ist das längst überfällig, allein schon wegen Leuten wie dir und 4B11T.



Verbietet sich "dummdreiste Behauptungen" und urteilt dann über andere User. Kannste dir nicht ausdenken.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der "Idiot"?  Die Richtgeschwindigkeit beträgt 130km/h, schneller zu fahren st nur bei freier Fahrt erlaubt. Wenn man mit 60km/h Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss an leuten voirbeizieht, ist das absolut leichtsinnig. Übrigens gilt auch auf Autobahnen "rechts vor links", und der rechts fahrende hat Vorfahrt, wenn er auf die mittlere oder linke Spur will. Da ist bremsen und Platz machen genau das, was der von hinten kommende machen sollte.
> 
> Ich halte das Urteil für absurd. Wenn etwa sillegal ist, ist es illegal und der Zweck heiligt eben nicht die Mittel. Aber ich ziehe mich aus dem täglichen Krieg der möchtegern Rennfahrer immer weiter zurück, weil es zu viele Deppen gibt, die andere massiv gefährden.



Autsch, nein wer überholt muss sich vergewissen, dass er niemanden behindert. 

§ 5 StVO 2013 - Einzelnorm

"(4) Wer zum Überholen ausscheren will, muss sich so verhalten, dass eine Gefährdung des nachfolgenden Verkehrs ausgeschlossen ist. Beim Überholen muss ein ausreichender Seitenabstand zu anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, insbesondere zu den zu Fuß Gehenden und zu den Rad Fahrenden, eingehalten werden. Wer überholt, muss sich so bald wie möglich wieder nach rechts einordnen. Wer überholt, darf dabei denjenigen, der überholt wird, nicht behindern."


----------



## Laudian (17. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der "Idiot"?



Der Idiot ist der, der dem anderen die Vorfahrt nimmt. Also der, der die Spur wechselt, obwohl er sehr viel langsamer fährt als ein von hinten kommendes Auto.
Denn wenn der andere durch deinen Spurwechsel bremsen muss, nimmst du ihm die Vorfahrt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn man mit 60km/h Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss an leuten voirbeizieht, ist das absolut leichtsinnig.



Nein, mit 60km/h Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss zu überholen sorgt dafür, dass der Überholvorgang recht schnell abgeschlossen wird. Das ist ganz im Sinne der StVO die da sagt:



			
				StVO § 5 - Überholen schrieb:
			
		

> (2) Überholen darf nur, wer übersehen kann, dass während des ganzen Überholvorgangs jede Behinderung des Gegenverkehrs ausgeschlossen ist. *Überholen darf ferner nur, wer mit wesentlich höherer Geschwindigkeit als der zu Überholende fährt*.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Übrigens gilt auch auf Autobahnen "rechts vor links"



Ich hoffe ganz ehrlich, dass du keinen Führerschein hast. Denn dich auf die Autobahn zu lassen ist ganz offenbar gemeingefährlich. Wie kommt man überhaupt auf so eine Idee?



			
				StVO $8 - Vorfahrt schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grundsatz „Rechts vor Links“ sollte außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften nur für Kreuzungen und Einmündungen im Verlauf von Straßen mit ganz geringer Verkehrsbedeutung gelten.





> Unfall beim Spurwechsel: Wer hat Schuld?
> Trotz der gebotenen Aufmerksamkeit und Sorgfalt bei einem Spurwechsel kann es zu einem Unfall kommen. Typisch ist hierbei ein Auffahrunfall, weil die anvisierte Spur doch nicht frei war bzw. der Abstand zum nachfolgenden Auto falsch eingeschätzt wurde.
> 
> *Die Schuldfrage ist hierbei meist schnell geklärt, denn grundsätzlich hat derjenige, der den Spurwechsel vollzieht, darauf zu achten, dass dieser ohne Probleme möglich ist. Bei einem Unfall trifft also in aller Regel ihn die Schuld.*





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da ist bremsen und Platz machen genau das, was der von hinten kommende machen sollte.





Ich kann ganz ehrlich nur hoffen, dass du keinen Führerschein hast. Aber leider sehe ich auf der Autobahn ja täglich unzählige Leute, die wie du die Ansicht vertreten, dass der von hinten kommende für ein die Spur wechselndes Fahrzeug bremsen sollte... Ich kann dir da nur ein lebenslanges Fahrverbot wünschen, ansonsten dauert es nicht besonders lange, bis du auf der Autobahn in einen schweren Unfall verwickelt bist.
Du bist offensichtlich nicht in der Lage, am Straßenverkehr teilzunehmen ohne andere zu gefährden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Der Idiot ist der, der dem anderen die Vorfahrt nimmt. Also der, der die Spur wechselt, obwohl er sehr viel langsamer fährt als ein von hinten kommendes Auto.
> Denn wenn der andere durch deinen Spurwechsel bremsen muss, nimmst du ihm die Vorfahrt..


Auf mehrspurigen Straßen verhält es sich wie auf einspurigen mit Überholspur. Stell Dir folgende Situation vor. Ein Trecker fährt auf der Landstraße, dahinter ist eine Schlange. Würdest Du an der mit 170km/h vorbeifahren und den ersten in der Schlange, der ausschert einen "Idioten" nennen, oder wäre der, der von hinten auffährt, eindeutig der Schuldige? Denk in Ruhe drüber nach und überlege Dir in Zukunft, ob Du an Fahrzeugen, die selber überholen wollen und vor Dir fahren, mit 200 vorbeifliegen solltest. 

Und genau das meine ich mit Krieg. Ich fahre jetzt vierzig Jahre im Straßenverkehr mit Fahrzeugen, davon ca. 50.000km auf Rennstrecken, aber was ich heute auf Autobahnen erlebe ist jenseits von Gut und Böse. Es scheint wieder ein Recht des Stärkeren zu geben. Das ist für mich widerwärtig. Zu meiner Jugend mit 20.000 Verkehrstoten im Jahr haben sich diese Spalter selber aus dem Darwinpool gekickt, und dabei in der Regel leider viele Unschuldige mit getötet. Heute mit Sicherheitskarosserien, Gurten und Airbags überleben die Idioten so lange, bis sie garantiert andere getötet haben, in der Regl schwächere wie Radfahrer oder Fussgänger. Und da braucht man auch keine Dashcam mehr, wenn jemand tod auf der Straße liegt.



Laudian schrieb:


> Die Schuldfrage ist hierbei meist schnell geklärt, denn grundsätzlich hat derjenige, der den Spurwechsel vollzieht, darauf zu achten, dass dieser ohne Probleme möglich ist. Bei einem Unfall trifft also in aller Regel ihn die Schuld..


"Ohne Probleme" bedeutet nicht, dass der nachfolgende Verkehr nicht zu einer leichten Bremsung gezwungen werden darf.  Die typische Situation ist, dass genug Platz ist, man blinkt und der Idiot hinter einem beschleunigt. Das ist ein gefährlicher Eingiff in den Straßenverkehr. Der Regelfall eines Unfalls bei Spurwechseln in der Stadt ist etwas ganz anderes, wenn man das neben einem fahrende Auto im Totenwinkel übersieht und einfach die Spur wechselt. Hat man auf der Autobahn 100m Platz zum nachfolgenden Verkehr, darf man natürlich herausfahren. 

Und ja, ich habe einen Führerschein und fahr seit weit über 800.000km  unfallfrei, also ohne Feindberührung. Auf Rennstecken ist das etwas anderes, da habe ich genug Kleinholz erzeugt, aber auch da immer ohne Berührung anderer.



Laudian schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sagen, dass es genug Idioten gibt, die mit 140 direkt vor einem rausziehen, während man mit 200 von hinten ankommt...


Und noch einmal nur für Dich, ab 130km/h hast Du im Unfall immer eine Mitschuld, mit 200km/h in unklarer Verkehrslage, und das ist immer der Fall wenn mehrere Fahrzeuge vor dir fahren, liegt Deine Schuld bei ca. 80%. Einfach mal drüber nachdenken, wenn Du meinst, mit 200 über die Bahn zu fliegen und glaubst, alle anderen haben Platz zu machen.
Autobahn-Unfall: Bei mehr als 130 km/h ist man mit schuld, wenn es kracht - FOCUS Online

Apropos, wie lange hast Du Deinen Führerschein?


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Mai 2018)

Landstraße (wo es Gegenverkehr gibt) mit Autobahn (wo es keinen Gegenverkehr gibt) vergleichen.

Jo, das macht auch total viel Sinn


----------



## Laudian (17. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auf mehrspurigen Straßen verhält es sich wie auf einspurigen mit Überholspur.



Interessante Ansicht. Hast du dir das gerade ausgedacht? Eine einspurige Straße mit Überholspur ist eine mehrspurige Straße. Eine Spur + Überholspur = 2 Spuren.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Trecker fährt auf der Landstraße, dahinter ist eine Schlange. Würdest Du an der mit 160km/h vorbeifahren und den ersten in der Schlange, der ausschert einen "Idioten" nennen, oder wäre der, der von hinten auffährt eindeutig der Schuldige.



Der erste Idiot wäre der Treckerfahrer, denn der muss dafür sorgen, dass sich hinter ihm erst gar keine Schlange bildet.
Oh, und ich fahre auf der Landstraße natürlich keine 160km/h, denn das ist offensichtlich verboten.



			
				StVO - §5 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ein langsameres Fahrzeug führt, muss die Geschwindigkeit an geeigneter Stelle ermäßigen, notfalls warten, wenn nur so mehreren unmittelbar folgenden Fahrzeugen das Überholen möglich ist.



Der zweite Idiot ist der, der mehrere Fahrzeuge auf einer Landstraße auf einmal überholt. Das macht man schlicht und einfach nicht, denn es dauert extrem lange. So lange, dass man den Gegenverkehr für diese Zeit üblicherweise nicht einschätzen kann.

Der dritte Idiot ist der, der ausschert, obwohl er gerade überholt wird. Das ist, wie im vorherigen Post dargelegt, verboten. Man hat in den Rückspiegel zu gucken und darf nur dann ausscheren, wenn die Spur frei ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und genau das meine ich mit Krieg. Ich fahre jetzt vierzig Jahre im Strßaenverkehr mit Fahrzeugen, davon ca. 50.000km auf Rennstrecken, aber was ich heute auf Autobahnen erlebe ist jenseits von Gut und Böse.



Deine Erfahrung ist schön und gut, aber die gibt dir nicht das Recht, dich über Gesetze hinwegzusetzen. Und die sind, wie ich eben oben zitiert habe, eindeutig nicht auf deiner Seite.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Ohne Probleme" bedeutet nicht, dass der nachfolgende Verkehr nicht zu einer leichten Bremsung gezwungen werden darf.



Wir sprachen davon, dass sich jemand mit 140km/h vor einem Auto einschert, dass 200km/h fährt. Das ist mit Sicherheit keine "leichte Bremsung". Regelmäßig darf ich in solchen Situationen voll in die Eisen gehen, um einen Unfall zu vermeiden.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hat man auf der Autobahn 100m Platz zum Nachfolgenden Verkehr, darf man natürlich herausfahren.



Nein. Die Faustregel sagt, dass ich einen halben Tacho Abstand zu vorausfahrenden Fahrzeugen halten muss, bei 200km/h also 100 Meter. Wenn du 140km/h fährst, fahre ich also 60km/h schneller als du, das sind 16 Meter pro Sekunde, die ich auf dich aufhole. In dem Moment, in dem du 100 Meter vor mir rausziehst, muss ich also extrem stark abbremsen, denn ich bin SOFORT näher an dir, als ich sein möchte. Innerhalb von 2 Sekunden müsste ich von 200 auf 140 bremsen, um die halbe Tacho Regel wieder einzuhalten. Das ist eine Vollbremsung. 100 Meter vor einem Fahrzeug die Spur zu wechseln, dass 200 fährt, ist gemeingefährlich.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und nocheinmal nur für Dich, ab 130km7h hast Du im Unfall immer eine Mitschuld, mit 200km/h in unklarer Verkehrslage, und das ist immer der Fall wenn mehrere Fahrzeuge vor die Fahren, liegt Deine Schuld bei ca. 80%. Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.



Um das klarzustellen: Man trägt keine Mitschuld, sondern eine Mithaftung. Das ist ein feiner Unterschied.
Schuld ist ein Begriff des Strafrechts. Wenn ich ein Rennen auf der Autobahn fahre und dabei eine andere Person zu Schaden kommt, habe ich Schuld.
Bei einem Unfall mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit, den ich nicht zu verantworten habe, trifft mich keine Schuld. Trotzdem muss ich in aller Regel für einen Teil der Schäden haften.

Haftungsverteilung | Mithaftung wegen uberschrittener Autobahn-Richtgeschwindigkeit



> Sachverhalt
> 
> Der Kläger wechselte mit seinem Pkw nach links auf den Überholstreifen. Seine Geschwindigkeit betrug ca. 120 km/h. Von hinten kam der Beklagte mit ca. 160 km/h. Beide Pkw kollidierten.
> 
> ...



Ich habe leider das Gefühl, dass du sehr viel mit Erfahrung und Gefühl argumentierst. Kannst du Gesetze nennen, die deine Aussagen in irgendeiner Form belegen, so wie ich es tue?
Ansonsten werde ich mich aus der Diskussion jetzt nämlich ausklinken, denn auf "ich mache das seit 40 Jahren so und bisher hat das immer geklappt" wirklich keine Lust.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> ....Nein. Die Faustregel sagt, dass ich einen halben Tacho Abstand zu vorausfahrenden Fahrzeugen halten muss, bei 200km/h also 100 Meter. ...


Ich sagte doch, wenn Du 200km/h fährst und ich 100m vor Dir mit 130 ausschere ist das überhaupt kein Problem, auch wenn Du dadurch gezwungen wirst, zu bremsen. der übliche Fall ist aber, dass die "Idioten" auf dem Gas bleiben und einzig die Lichthupe anschmeißen, um dann 50m später eine Vollbremsung zu machen. Denk also einfach nochmal über Dein Verhalten nach. Ich rechtfertige hier mit keinem Wort jene Menschen, die gefährliche Spurwechsel vollziehen, sondern jene, die Paragraph 1 missachten.

Es ist aber auch alles völlig egal, das generelle Tempolimit wird auch bei uns in Kürze kommen und damit die meisten gefährlichen Situtationen auf Autobahnen verhindern.



Laudian schrieb:


> ....Wir sprachen davon, dass sich jemand mit 140km/h vor einem Auto einschert, dass 200km/h fährt. Das ist mit Sicherheit keine "leichte Bremsung". Regelmäßig darf ich in solchen Situationen voll in die Eisen gehen, um einen Unfall zu vermeiden.....


Was ist das für eine undiffenzierte Aussage? Was heißt "vor" dir? 5m? 10m? Gib doch einfach einen Abstand an. Aber lass mich raten, so fein, wie Du Mithaftung und Mitschuld differenziert, bist Du Jurist? In solchen Fällen zitiere ich immer wieder gerne den guten alten Lichtenberg. 
_" Um Recht zu tun, braucht man nur sehr wenig vom Recht zu wissen, allein um mit Sicherheit Unrecht tun zu können, muss man die Rechte studieren."_

Um Dir nochmal meine Sichtweise näher zu bringen. Nach 300.000km auf dem Motorrad hat man eine andere Sicht der Dinge, weil ständig, also ca. alle 10km jemand versucht, dich umzubringen. Das sind typische Situationen wie sich öffnende Autotüren, missachtete Vorfahrt oder stumpfes Abdrängen beim Überholen. Und das passiert so oft, dass man lernt zu erkennen und zu vermeiden, sonst überlebt man das nicht. Darum ist meine Toleranzgrenze vermutlich viel höher als Deine und ich fahr vermutlich erheblich mitdenkender, denn man weiß, wann und warum andere Autofahrer die Spur wechseln und man reduziert vorsorglich das Tempo. Das mit der Paragraph 1. Aber einfach drauf los zu kacheln und zu meinen, man darf das, ist genau das, was den Verkehr heute so kritisch macht.


----------



## Laudian (18. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine undiffentierte Aussage? Was heißt "vor" dir? 5m? 10m? gib doch einfach einen Abstand an.



Ich zitiere mich einmal selbst. kA, wie man den Abstand in meiner Aussage nicht entdecken kann, wenn man ihn nicht bewusst übersieht. Der von dir zitierte Absatz ist quasi so zitiert, dass du den Abstand knapp nicht mehr drin hast.



Laudian schrieb:


> Nein. Die Faustregel sagt, dass ich einen halben Tacho Abstand zu vorausfahrenden Fahrzeugen halten muss, bei 200km/h also 100 Meter. Wenn du 140km/h fährst, fahre ich also 60km/h schneller als du, das sind 16 Meter pro Sekunde, die ich auf dich aufhole. *In dem Moment, in dem du 100 Meter vor mir rausziehst*, muss ich also extrem stark abbremsen, denn ich bin SOFORT näher an dir, als ich sein möchte. Innerhalb von 2 Sekunden müsste ich von 200 auf 140 bremsen, um die halbe Tacho Regel wieder einzuhalten. Das ist eine Vollbremsung. *100 Meter vor einem Fahrzeug die Spur zu wechseln, dass 200 fährt, ist gemeingefährlich*.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, wenn Du 200km/h fährst und ich 100m vor Dir mit 130 ausschere ist das überhaupt kein Problem, auch wenn Du dadurch gezwungen wirst, zu bremsen.



Und ich sage, dass das ein Problem ist. Ich behaupte das auch nicht einfach nur, so wie du es tust, sondern habe dir genau ausgerechnet, wie stark ich in diesem Fall abbremsen muss. 60km/h in 2 Sekunden, das ist eine extrem starke Bremsung. Nicht so stark, dass man die Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug verliert, aber doch unangenehm stark. 



			
				StVO §41 - Bremsen schrieb:
			
		

> (4) Bei Kraftfahrzeugen – ausgenommen Krafträder – muss mit der einen Bremse (Betriebsbremse) eine mittlere Vollverzögerung von mindestens 5,0 m/s² erreicht werden;



Mal angenommen, mein Auto würde diese Vorschrift gerade eben so erfüllen.
Du fährst mit 130km/h in 100 Metern Abstand vor mir rein, ich fahre 200km/h.
70km/h Unterschied, das sind 19,5 Meter pro Sekunde Geschwindigkeitsunterschied, der Einfachheit halber nehme ich 20 m/s an.
Ich bräuchte also 4 Sekunden, um meine Geschwindigkeit an deine anzupassen.
In diesen 4 Sekunden fahre ich durschnittlich 165km/h, also knapp 10m/s schneller als du.
Ich komme dir beim Bremsen also 40 Meter näher, ich bin dann 60 Meter hinter dir. Wenn ich eine Reaktionszeit von 0,2 Sekunden einberechne, komme ich dir noch einmal 4 Meter näher. Insgesamt komme ich dir damit 44 Meter näher, bevor ich meine Geschwindigkeit an deine angepasst habe.

Unser Abstand beträgt dann 56 Meter. Das ist weniger als der halbe Tacho, ein Abstandsblitzer würde mich hier aufnehmen und mir eine Strafe über 100€ sowie einen Punkt aufdrücken. Ab einem Abstand von unter 42 Metern wäre ich meinen Führerschein direkt für einen Monat los.

Um das also noch einmal klarzustellen: Wenn ich 200km/h fahre, und du 100 Meter vor mir mit 130km/h die Spur wechselst, dann kann ich mit einem Auto, dass den Anforderungen der StVO gerade eben genügt, den Sicherheitsabstand selbst bei einer Vollbremsung nicht mehr einhalten.
Kurz: Dein Spurwechsel führt zu einer sehr realen Gefährdung und ist damit *illegal*.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass eine Vollbremsung auf der Autobahn an sich schon eine Gefährdung darstellt, wegen der dein Spurwechsel illegal ist...


Und nein, ich bin kein Jurist. Ich informiere mich aber gerne darüber, was ich darf und was nicht. Würde ich dir auch einmal nahelegen.


Aber wie gesagt, ich klinke mich hier jetzt aus, denn:



Laudian schrieb:


> Ich habe leider das Gefühl, dass du sehr viel mit Erfahrung und Gefühl argumentierst. Kannst du Gesetze nennen, die deine Aussagen in irgendeiner Form belegen, so wie ich es tue?
> Ansonsten werde ich mich aus der Diskussion jetzt nämlich ausklinken, denn auf "ich mache das seit 40 Jahren so und bisher hat das immer geklappt" wirklich keine Lust.



Deine Erfahrung ist wie gesagt schön und gut, aber das macht Aussagen wie "Rechts vor links gilt auf der Autobahn" oder "Mit 100 Metern Abstand zum hinterherfahrenden Fahrzeug die Spur wechseln ist kein Problem" nicht richtiger.
Ich wünsche dir auch weiterhin, dass du auf der Autobahn niemanden umbringst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> ...Aber wie gesagt, ich klinke mich hier jetzt aus, ....


Das ist schade, denn Diskussionen führen zum wichtigen Informationsaustausch und damit zur Weiterbildung. Danke für die verlinkten Gesetzesauszüge. Als ich den Führerschein machte, sahen die Regelungen anders aus und ich schrieb nicht, was meine Erfahrung oder Meinung war, sondern was mir vor vielen Jahrzehnten mein Fahrlehrer beibrachte und was in Diskussionen zum Thema durch Polizisten bestätigt wurde, z.B., dass man beim Ausscheren den nachfolgenden Verkehr durchaus zu einer mittelmäßig starken Bremsung zwingen kann. Es geht darum, sie nicht zu gefährden. Darüber hinaus appellierte ich an Deine Vernunft, für das gegenseitige Miteinander und die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Aber ich bemerke immer mehr, dass die erfolgreichen kooperativen Strategien meiner Jugend heute nicht mehr gelten und es viel mehr und nur noch um den ausgelebten Egoismus geht. Ich zuerst, die anderen sind egal. 

Bisher habe ich immer Platz gemacht, bin möglichst rechts gefahren und habe mich sicherlich hin und wieder so eingeordnet, dass andere Fahrer leicht- bis mittelstark bremsen mussten. Die Diskussion hier zeigt mir, dass das juristisch falsch ist und die Lösung ganz einfach ist. Einfach links fahren, beharrlich und stetig. Denn ich darf ja links fahren wenn ich, so steht es im Gesetz, alle 10-20s überhole. Das heißt bei 140 kann ich also 500m vor dem LKW ausscheren. Klasse, das ist ja so früh, da findet sich immer eine riesige Lücke. Ich befürchte aber nur, Du wirst mehr kotzen, wenn Du in Zukunft überall hinterher schleichen musst, als wenn man gegenseitig Rücksicht nimmt und rechts fahrenden Platz zum Einscheren lässt. Weiter habe ich den Unterschied zwischen Schuld und Haftung gelernt. 10-20s ist das eine, bestraft wird es erst ab einer Minute, also kann ich ja völlig sorgenfrei einen km vor dem LKW ausscheren. Danke, was für ein verdammt beschissene, aber juristisch einewandfreie Lösung. Da kommt dann wieder das Zitat noch Lichtenberg ins Spiel.

Aber all diese Themen sind nicht relevant für Kameras im Auto, die weiterhin verboten sind, aber absurderweise trotzdem gerichtsverwertbar in Zivilprozessen eingesetzt werden können. Die Kameras werden eben nicht den deutschen Oberlehrer und Juristen helfen, ihre Blockwardmentalität auszuleben. Alles, was wir in den letzten Nachrichten schrieben, oder hattest du Unfälle, hat rein gar nichts mit Unfallkameras im Auto zu tun.

P.S.. Zu Deiner Berechnung. Solltest Du wirklich immer den halben Tacho Abstand halten, wäre das lobenswert, vorbildlich und überaus selten. Normalerweise, und entschuldige diese Vorverdächtigung, schimpfen eigentlich nur die wie die Rohrspatzen, wenn ihnen jemand in den vermeintlichen Sicherheitsabstand fährt, die selber keine 5m Abstand bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten einhalten. Aber schön, wenn Du den Abstand ernst nimmst, denn ich halte Abstand auch für einen der Schlüssel zum unfallfreien Fahren.

Aber zum Bremsweg. Du gehst von einer 0,5g Bremsung oder 5m/s²aus, also das, was moderate Bremsung genannt wird. Du vergisst dabei aber, das alleine der Luftwiderstand bei 200km/h fast 0,1g ausmacht, und den kannst dazu addieren. Und Du hast also ein Problem, wenn Du nach einer moderaten Bremsung, die die Hälfte der Verzögerung eines von Dir Vollbremsung genannten Zustandes bringt,um wenige Meter den gesetzliche vorgeschriebenen Mindestabstand unterschreitest? Das sind für mich nicht glaubwürdige Entrüstungen. Außerdem vergisst Du, dass ich vor dem einscheren blinke und ab dem Blinkerzeichen sollte der Nachfolgende mindestens den Fuß vom Gas nehmen, oder hälst Du einfach drauf, trotz unklarer Verkehrslage?


----------



## compisucher (18. Mai 2018)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst. Du würdest jemandem nicht die Möglichkeit geben sich aus einem LKW-Sandwich zu befreien ? Und noch dazu weil du der Meinung bist das dieser sich danach sowieso wieder rechts einordnet und sich dabei an die Gesetze hält weil außerorts = Rechtsfahrgebot ? Das sagt einiges über dich aus. Zumal es ganz schnell passieren kann das man in so ein Sandwich gerät ohne das man es will. Z.B. wenn ein Lastwagen gerade auf die Autobahn kommt etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo marcus022!!!???!!!

Das hast du ja völlig in den falschen Hals bekommen - zuerst richtig lesen und dann urteilen!!!

ICH bin, derjenige, der die die Leute aus der LKW Kolonne herauslässt und sich über die idiotischen Lichthupen hinter mir aufregt - man, man man...

Oder bist etwa gar du der Vollpfosten mit der Lichthupe?????


----------



## Zsinj (18. Mai 2018)

Wirklich interessante Diskussion hier. 
Auch werde ich das Gefühl nicht los als ob sich eigentlich alle solche Dashcams wünschen - um hinterher zu beweisen das sie nichts falsch gemacht haben. 

Ob das später aber nicht zum bösen erwachen führt wenn die Regeln richterlich doch anders ausgelegt werden und man die (Haupt-) Schuld am Unfall bekommt ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2018)

Zsinj schrieb:


> ...Auch werde ich das Gefühl nicht los als ob sich eigentlich alle solche Dashcams wünschen...


Nein, es ist ein Drama. Zuerst kommen sie wie jetzt illegal, dann werden sie mit ein paar einfachen Regeln wie z.B. nur 15s gespeicherte Aufnahme vor und nach einem durch beschleunigungssensoren detektiertem Unfall erlaubt, dann werden sie verpflichtend, und zum Schluss werden sie auch gegen den Eigentümer eingesetzt, weil sämtliche Kameras und Blackboxen in Fahrzeugen ausgewertet werden. Und das ist wieder ein Stück mehr Kontrolle, die ich nach G20 und neuem Polizeigesetz in Bayern für sehr bedenklich halte, denn immer mehr Unschuldige werden durch willkürliche Verknüpfung unwichtiger "Indizien",  die zu einem anscheind stimmigen Täterprofil kombiniert werden, in die Mühlen der Justiz gelangen.  Es ist eben kein ernstzunehmendes Indiz, wenn ich vor dem Laden parke, der chemische Grundstoffe verkauft, dass ich heimlich Bomben baue, aber genau das wird heute so gesehen.


----------



## RtZk (18. Mai 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da tut es auch Auflegen oder die Trillerpfeife. Danach rufen die sicher nicht mehr an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab keine Ahnung wo du Autobahn fährst, aber mit 140 ist man eigentlich der der ununterbrochen überholt wird und eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist absoluter Schwachsinn wir haben nicht mehr Verkehrstote als andere Länder mit Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> und eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist absoluter Schwachsinn.


- Aus ökologischer Sicht ist es kein Schwachsinn
- Aus Gründen des Lärmschutz ist es sinnvoll
- Und zähle nicht nur Tote, sondern auch Verletzte und vergleiche nicht Äpfel und Birnen, weil eine Unfallstatistik durch mehr als die max. Geschwindigkeit bedingt wird.


----------



## DrOwnz (18. Mai 2018)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Eine schreckliche Vorstellung das die Polizei später Kameras von Einsatzfahrzeugen auswertet und die Täter zur Rechenschaft zieht.



Hierbei geht es nicht um Aufzeichnungen durch Einsatzfahrzeuge, sondern um Privatfahrzeuge. Die Polizei darf gerne selbst ermitteln, als Feuerwehrmann sage ich, dass ich keine Lust darauf habe aktiv an solche Ermittlungen teilzunehmen.



Zsinj schrieb:


> Weiter geht es bei dem Thema nicht darum den ganzen Tag zu filmen und die BestOffs Wöchentlich an die Polizei weiterzuleiten. Es geht um Unfälle in die man selbst verstrickt ist.



Doch genau das hat der vorherige von mir zitierte Kommentator vorgeschlagen, seine aufgezeichneten Verkehrsverstöße an die Polizei weiterzuleiten. Das hat nichts mit Unfallermittlung zu tun.


----------



## RtZk (18. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Aus ökologischer Sicht ist es kein Schwachsinn
> - Aus Gründen des Lärmschutz ist es sinnvoll
> - Und zähle nicht nur Tote, sondern auch Verletzte und vergleiche nicht Äpfel und Birnen, weil eine Unfallstatistik durch mehr als die max. Geschwindigkeit bedingt wird.



Solche eine Bevormundung verbitte ich mir. 
Es wird genug gegen Lärmschutz gemacht.
Geh zu den Chinesen, Indern und Amerikanern und erzähle denen von Ökologie, denn diese sind es die die Schuld am Klimawandel sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> ...Geh zu den Chinesen, Indern und Amerikanern und erzähle denen von Ökologie, denn diese sind es die die Schuld am Klimawandel sind.


Wir haben aber kein Mandat, um dort etwas zu verändern. Wir können einzig im eigenen Land vorleben und hoffen, andere ziehen freiwillig nach. Wir könne, wie am Beispiel der Solarzellen, sinnvolle Technik unterstüzen und uns erfreuen, wie sie weltweit ein ökologischer Erfolg werden. Oder wir können in Ruhe weiter verpesten und andere ermuntern, ebenfalls zu verpesten. Ökologie ist übrigens mehr als CO2, es geht um allerlei Schadstoffe, die für Fauna und Flora gefährlich sind, es geht um Feinstäube durch Reifen und Bremsbeläge etc. "Bevormundet" wirst Du durch einige tausend Gesetze, da kommt es auf eines mehr oder wneiger auch nicht an. Was für Dich "Bevormung" ist, ist für andere ein Schutz. Ein Recht, andere Menschen vergiften zu dürfen, hast Du aber nicht.


----------



## RtZk (18. Mai 2018)

Ja wunderbar, in solch einem Sonnenreichen Land wie Deutschland sind Solarzellen natürlich perfekt. 
Noch dazu werden die Firmen alle von den Chinesen aufgekauft. 
Da wo sie Sinn machen werden sie bis heute nicht verwendet, solange die Amerikaner z.B auf Hawaii immer noch Erdöl nutzen anstelle der Hitze die durch den Vulkan ensteht wird sich auch gar nichts ändern.
Die Inder und Chinese beginnen erst und deren CO2 Ausstoß wird noch enorm ansteigen.
Deine Einstellung ist wirklich zu tiefst naiv, das ist fast genauso gut wie die Aussagen, "wenn Israel abrüstet, dann gibt es Frieden im Nahen Osten" , dumm nur, dass wir dann zu 100% einen Völkermord an den Juden erleben dürften.
So etwas klappt nicht und hat auch noch nie in der Menschheitsgeschichte funktioniert.


----------



## Laudian (18. Mai 2018)

Bitte keine Diskussion über den Klimawandel hier, das hat mit Dashcams nichts mehr zu tun


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Bitte keine Diskussion über den Klimawandel hier, das hat mit Dashcams nichts mehr zu tun


Es ging mir um gesellschaftliche Veränderungen durch Vorleben. Das ist meiner Meinung nach effektiver, als durch Gesetze. Aber in diesem Land leben zu viele Hobbyjuristen, die immer hart an dem, was gerade noch nicht illegal ist aggieren, und jedes massvolle Unrechtsbewusstsein verloren haben. Datenschutz ist ein Teil davon, indem wir Vorreiter werden könnten, gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ebenso, da sind Länder wie Dänemark oder Halland viel weiter, friedliches Miteinander ist auch so ein thema, da lohnt ein Blick nach Skandinavien. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund wird die Anzahl der Spalter im Land gefühlt immer größer und es hilft dagegen scheinbar nur verstärkte Kontrolle mit all den negativen Seiten.

Das wir Kameras im Auto benötigen liegt doch nur daran, das die Anzahl der verlogenen Menschen, die nach Strich und Faden betrügen wollen, stetig steigt. Es geht keine Aufrichtigkeit mehr, kein eingestehen der eigenen Fehler, sondern nur noch die Suche nach dem eigenen Profit. Und weil die Menschen so sind, wird überall überwacht werden, mit all den negativen Konsequenzen. Eine Kameraufnahme ist alles andere als umfassend und beleuchtet niemals die "Wirklichkeit". Weiche ich z.B. wegen eines Wildschweines auf der Autobahn auf und der hinter mir Fahrende kommt mit der Behauptung auf, ich wäre ohne Grund ausgeschert, dann wird seine Kamera das Wildschwein nicht zeigen. Und nun? 

Ich habe einmal vor Gericht erlebt, mit welcher unerträglichen Dummheit manche Richter Indizen interpretieren. Es ging um eine Kameraaufnahme der Polizei für zu schnelles Fahren und es ging um plus /minus 1km/h und den temporären Entzug des Führscheins oder eben nicht. Das beschriebene Messverfahrenen ist eindeutig und gut, die Polizisten haben aber in ganz vielen Punkten davon abgewichen. Weder war ich zu erkennen, als die Aufnahme startete, die Polizisten fuhren neben und nicht hinter mir, die Messstrecke beschreib eine Kurve und keine Gerade, die gewählten Messmarken waren nicht zu sehen, es fehlten zwingt vorgeschriebene Protokolle der Polizei zum Fahrzeugzustand, etc. Die geringe Messunsicherheit war also alles andere als ausreichend, um das Messergebnis zu belegen. 

Ja, ich bin zu schnell gefahren, keine Frage und eine Strafe ist sinnvoll. Aber eine Strafe auf Basis von unzureichenden Beweisen führt nicht zur Einsicht, sondern zur Verwunderung. Der Richter hat nicht einmal fundamentale Fragen der Messtechnik verstanden, um die Abweichnungen vom Verfahren beurteilen zu können. Z.B. hat er nicht verstanden, das die Streckenmessung im Auto vom Umfang der Räder abhängt und zwischen neuen Winterreifen und alten Sommerreifen, und jede Änderung der Bereifung hat laut Messvorschrift zu einer Neukalibierung der Anlage zu führen. Seine Aussage war nur "Es wurde keine Geschwindigkeit gemessen, sondern eine Strecke".  Und er hat nicht verstanden, dass die Strecke über den Reifendurchmesser bestimmt wird. Das es alleine bei unterschiedlichen Bereifungen bis zu 7% umfangsunterschiede gibt. Die letzte Kalibierung war aber laut Protokoll Monate her und lag tief im Winter, während der Messung waren abgefahrene Sommerreifen aufgezogen.

Und solche Richter beurteilen dann verzerrende Kameraaufnahmen. Da sehe ich schwarz für faire Prozesse. Es wird hier und da helfen, und es wird an anderer Stelle auf falsche Fährten führen.


----------



## marcus022 (18. Mai 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> zuerst richtig lesen und dann urteilen


Lese dir deinen Kommentar noch einmal durch. Dann wirst du merken das dir ein Fehler unterlaufen ist. Es ist zwar nur ein Wort ("nicht" im ersten Satz) aber so wie du es geschrieben hast, trotz des letzten Satzes, ist das eher schwer zu erkennen wie du es nun meinst. Jetzt anhand deiner Reaktion weiß ich es ja. Über deine Beleidigung sehe ich einfach hinweg



RtZk schrieb:


> Es wird genug gegen Lärmschutz gemacht


Der war gut


edit: gut das der Moderator den Beitrag gelöscht hat wo geschrieben wurde: _Übrigens gilt auch auf Autobahnen "rechts vor links"
Also keine Ahnung wie man darauf kommen kann aber da fragt man sich doch wie kriegt so jemand den Führerschein. _


----------



## RtZk (18. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ging mir um gesellschaftliche Veränderungen durch Vorleben. Das ist meiner Meinung nach effektiver, als durch Gesetze. Aber in diesem Land leben zu viele Hobbyjuristen, die immer hart an dem, was gerade noch nicht illegal ist aggieren, und jedes massvolle Unrechtsbewusstsein verloren haben. Datenschutz ist ein Teil davon, indem wir Vorreiter werden könnten, gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ebenso, da sind Länder wie Dänemark oder Halland viel weiter, friedliches Miteinander ist auch so ein thema, da lohnt ein Blick nach Skandinavien. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund wird die Anzahl der Spalter im Land gefühlt immer größer und es hilft dagegen scheinbar nur verstärkte Kontrolle mit all den negativen Seiten.
> 
> Das wir Kameras im Auto benötigen liegt doch nur daran, das die Anzahl der verlogenen Menschen, die nach Strich und Faden betrügen wollen, stetig steigt. Es geht keine Aufrichtigkeit mehr, kein eingestehen der eigenen Fehler, sondern nur noch die Suche nach dem eigenen Profit. Und weil die Menschen so sind, wird überall überwacht werden, mit all den negativen Konsequenzen. Eine Kameraufnahme ist alles andere als umfassend und beleuchtet niemals die "Wirklichkeit". Weiche ich z.B. wegen eines Wildschweines auf der Autobahn auf und der hinter mir Fahrende kommt mit der Behauptung auf, ich wäre ohne Grund ausgeschert, dann wird seine Kamera das Wildschwein nicht zeigen. Und nun?
> 
> ...



Ganz unabhängig von der technischen Sache, um den Führerschein entzogen zu bekommen muss man um einiges flotter fahren als erlaubt, wenn es um 1km/h Messungenauigkeit ging würde ich dir als Richter sofort den Führerschein entziehen. Denn du hast ganz offensichtlich durch eine viel zu hohe Geschwindigkeit die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährdet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ganz unabhängig von der technischen Sache, um den Führerschein entzogen zu bekommen muss man um einiges flotter fahren als erlaubt, wenn es um 1km/h Messungenauigkeit ging würde ich dir als Richter sofort den Führerschein entziehen. Denn du hast ganz offensichtlich durch eine viel zu hohe Geschwindigkeit die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährdet.


 Soso, 141 die Kasseler Berge mit einem Motorrad  herunter, eine freie dreispurige Autobahn bei bestem Wetter,  ist also lebensgefähr für andere, soso.... 

Juristen und ihre festen Regeln sind unser Problem. Wäre ich bei Schnee und Eis ohne Option zu Bremsen mit 90 den Berg herunter gekachelt, wäre das alles juristisch straffrei, aber genau das wäre lebensgefährlich für andere. War alles nicht schlimm, holt man sich einen Brief der Firma, dass man unabkömmlich ist, zahlt 500,-€ mehr und fährt weiter. Es war nur ernüchtert, wie losgelöst von klaren festgelegten Prozeduren Richter Beweise anerkennen, die diese Prozuduren gar nicht erfüllen. Darum ahne ich schlimmes, was mit der Einführung von Kameras im Auto passieren wird. Ich fahre eh fast nur noch Fahrrad, bahn und Fliege, weil mir der Verkehr zu blöd geworden ist, zu voll, zu aggressiv, zu leichtsinnig, gut finde ich die Entwicklung trotzdem nicht.


----------



## RtZk (18. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Soso, 141 die Kasseler Berge mit einem Motorrad  herunter, eine freie dreispurige Autobahn bei bestem Wetter,  ist also lebensgefähr für andere, soso....
> 
> Juristen und ihre festen Regeln sind unser Problem. Wäre ich bei Schnee und Eis ohne Option zu Bremsen mit 90 den Berg herunter gekachelt, wäre das alles juristisch straffrei, aber genau das wäre lebensgefährlich für andere. War alles nicht schlimm, holt man sich einen Brief der Firma, dass man unabkömmlich ist, zahlt 500,-€ mehr und fährt weiter. Es war nur ernüchtert, wie losgelöst von klaren festgelegten Prozeduren Richter Beweise anerkennen, die diese Prozuduren gar nicht erfüllen. Darum ahne ich schlimmes, was mit der Einführung von Kameras im Auto passieren wird. Ich fahre eh fast nur noch Fahrrad, bahn und Fliege, weil mir der Verkehr zu blöd geworden ist, zu voll, zu aggressiv, zu leichtsinnig, gut finde ich die Entwicklung trotzdem nicht.



Nun, offensichtlich durftest du keine 141 fahren, dies wird seine Gründe haben und wenn du sie nicht verstehst oder sie dir nicht logisch erscheinen gibt es dir nicht das Recht dich über Gesetze (und/oder Vorschriften) hinwegzusetzen, so funktioniert ein Staat und auch eine Gesellschaft nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nun, offensichtlich durftest du keine 141 fahren....


Wie will denn feststellen, wie schnell ich gefahren bin, wenn das Messverfahren nicht korrekt eingehalten wurde?


----------



## RtZk (19. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie will denn feststellen, wie schnell ich gefahren bin, wenn das Messverfahren nicht korrekt eingehalten wurde?



Weil du es geschrieben hast? Für mich hört sich das eher an als würdest du dich mit aller Gewalt versuchen unschuldig "zu reden", gerade immer durch solche angeblichen "Fehler", so sind schon viele aus der Schlinge gekommen.
Ich weiß nicht wieso man nicht zu seinen Fehlern stehen kann.
Allgemein scheinst du mir in allen deinen Posts immer nur die Fehler bei anderen (meist dem Staat und der bösen Wirtschaft) zu suchen.


----------



## keinnick (19. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie will denn feststellen, wie schnell ich gefahren bin, wenn das Messverfahren nicht korrekt eingehalten wurde?


Du warst zu schnell. Akzeptiere das doch einfach. Und schön für Dich, dass Du Dich um ein Fahrverbot mit einem Schrieb vom AG und Geld herum mogeln konntest. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass Du einen Fehler gemacht hast.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Seine Aussage war nur "Es wurde keine Geschwindigkeit gemessen, sondern eine Strecke".  Und er hat nicht verstanden, dass die Strecke über den Reifendurchmesser bestimmt wird. Das es alleine bei unterschiedlichen Bereifungen bis zu 7% umfangsunterschiede gibt.



Wenn die Strecke per GPS gemessen wird, ist die Bereifung egal. Deshalb ist die Geschwindigkeit im Navi die reale, während die vom Tacho meistens darüber liegt.  

Von dem vorgeworfenen Geschwindigkeitsverstoß wurden die Messtoleranzen bereits abgezogen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn die Strecke per GPS gemessen wird,


Da war vor zwanzig Jahren, da hatte die Polizei kein GPS 

Es war ein Beispiel für Fehlinterpretation von Videoaufnahmen


----------



## NatokWa (22. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weiche ich z.B. wegen eines Wildschweines auf der Autobahn auf und der hinter mir Fahrende kommt mit der Behauptung auf, ich wäre ohne Grund ausgeschert, dann wird seine Kamera das Wildschwein nicht zeigen. Und nun?



Eigendlich ganz einfach : Auch wenn es absolut lächerlich klingt so ist es doch Rechtslage das du praktisch VERPFLICHTET bist eher ein Tier "um zu nieten" als aus zu weichen da die Gefährdung durch ersteres weit niedriger ist als durch letzteres .
Warum ? Eben weil im Falle eines ausweichens ANDERE Verkehrsteilnehmer MIT gefärdert werden was soweit führen kann das man selbst einem anderen Fahrzeug in die Seite oder direkt vor die Nase fährt und ein evtl. (bis dahin) HINTER einem fahrendes Fahrzeuig dann trotzdem das Tier umnietet . Der potenziel niedrigste Schaden ist vor zu ziehen , sprich : Wildsau umfahren und mit dem Kaputen Auto leben gegenüber Ausweichen und (größeren) Unfall verursachen -> du hast neben dem eigenen Schaden auch noch Ärger mit der Versicherungen + Gesetz . BTW : GUTE Versicherungen decken Wildunfälle ab .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> VERPFLICHTET bist eher ein Tier "um zu nieten" als aus zu weichen da die Gefährdung durch ersteres weit niedriger ist als durch letzteres .


Das gilt für Kleinwild wie Kaninchen oder Frösche, aber nicht für Großwild, welches mich im Fall eines Zusammenstoßes töten kann.
Ein Reh wäre ein Grauzone, aber auch da gilt eher, eine Vollbremsung ist ok, weil es durchaus tödlich enden kann. Aber für solche
Bremsungen gibt es doch ein minimal zulässigen Sicherheitsabstand, der völlig ausreicht.

Und da kommen wir wieder zu Lichtenbergs Aussage und Winkeladvokaten, die Menschen, die eindeutig zu geringen Abstand hatten
und in ihrer Aggressivität andere in Unfälle  verwicklen durch absurde Auslegung der Gesetze freigesprochen werden und einem 
Menschen, der  der Sicherheit wegen bremst, die Schuld zuweisen Es ist wie der Freispruch gegen einen Bigamisten, was damals noch 
unter Strafe stand, weil nachgewiesen werden konnte, dass den Mann mit drei Frauen gleichzeitig Sex hatte. Winkeladvokaten halt.

Simulierter Unfall mit einem Wildschwein, unterschätze die Wirkung nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Muhlhausen: Zusammenprall mit Wildschwein: Zwei Personen verletzt - Neumarkt - nordbayern.de

Oder auch Hirsche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Schwerer Wildunfall: Hirsch durchbricht Windschutzscheibe und verletzt Insassen schwer | Nachrichten | BR.de

Übrigens habe ich Deinen Rat auf der Rückfahrt aus Dänemark befolgt und habe keinen einzigen Menschen durch herausfahren zu einer
leichten Bremsung gebracht, sondern bin gesetzeskonform schön in große Lücken, oft 300m vor dem zu überholenden LKW gefahren.
Die Reaktionen der, wie nanntest Du sie, "Idioten" hinter mir, hätte man in der Tat mit einer rückwärtigen Kamera aufnehmen können,
das hatte massiven Unterhaltungswert. Ich nutze lieber wieder mein altes System, und werde in seltenen Fällen den einen oder anderen
herunterbremsen, dafür aber der Masse freie Fahrt geben.


----------



## RtZk (22. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das gilt für Kleinwild wie Kaninchen oder Frösche, aber nicht für Großwild, welches mich im Fall eines Zusammenstoßes töten kann.
> Ein Reh wäre ein Grauzone, aber auch da gilt eher, eine Vollbremsung ist ok, weil es durchaus tödlich enden kann. Aber für solche
> Bremsungen gibt es doch ein mindest Sicherheitsabstand.
> 
> ...



Was denkst du passiert wenn du mit 100 in einen LKW frontal reinfährst? Da bist du zu 100% Tod und dein Auto wird kaum mehr als ein solches erkennbar sein.
Gegen ein Auto wird es für dich auch nicht viel besser enden und bei einem Motorradfahrer hast du danach sein Leben auf dem Gewissen weil DU dich nicht an Gesetze gehalten hast (die durchaus Sinn machen).
Man kann selbst verletzt werden, nur auszuweichen ist noch deutlich gefährlicher.
Ich weiß ja nicht was du damals in der Fahrschule gelernt hast, aber nach meiner Erinnerung hieß es drauffahren und Vollbremsung (bzw nahezu), diese sollte man stets machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> aber nach meiner Erinnerung hieß es drauffahren und Vollbremsung (bzw nahezu), diese sollte man stets machen.


Aber genau darum geht es doch: Eine Vollbremsung zu machen, habe ich von Ausweichen gesprochen? Der "notorische Raser" in diesem Strang, der es normal und sicher findet, mit 200km/h an merklich langsameren Verkehrsteilnehmern vorbeizufliegen, will aber, dass man ungebremst in das Wild einschlägt. Darum geht es. 

Dashcams ohne geeichte Geschwindigkeitsanzeige, und die wird es meines Wissens nach nicht zu kaufen geben, sind darum in solchen Fällen völlig überflüssig und verzerren nur die Situation. Vielleicht würden sie aber helfen, das Stück Wild zu zeigen, welches man durch die Bremsung gerade nicht mehr erwischte, denn Wildunfälle gelten nur dann als Wildunfälle, wenn Haarbüschel am Auto zu finden sind. Darum hat man immer eine Wildschweinschwarte für den Fall der Fälle im Auto, denn man lernt ja von den Winkeladvokaten selber auch dazu.

Nachtrag: Da habe ich doch vergessen, was ich selber geschrieben habe, wie peeeinlich


----------



## NatokWa (22. Mai 2018)

Ähm hallo ? Würdest du bitte mal darauf achten WER mit WELCHEN Aussagen daherkommt ? ICH bin NICHT der 200Kmh Fahrer , von daher verbitte ich mir des da oben das du dich an MEINE Tips halten würdest , das kam NICHT von mir .

Auch wenn ich schon oft über dich hier im Forum den Kopf geschüttelt habe , aber im Moment (in dieser Diskusion) schießt du echt den Vogel ab ....

BTW : Wie RtZk schon schreibt : Es GIBT bei uns in Deutschland keine Unterscheidung zwischen "Kleinvieh" und Großwild wenn es um Unfälle geht . Vorm gesetzt ist es weit besser du donnerst in einen kapitalen Hirsch rein (Wenn du nicht mehr bremsen kannst) als in den Gegenverkehr zu fahren und schlimmeres zu verursachen . SCHAFFST du es zu bremsen und DIR donnert der Kerl hinter dir rein ist es SEINE Schuld , Thema "Vorausschauendes Fahren / Sicherheitsabstand" . DU tust allerdings ständig nur veralgemeinern und hälst anscheinend JEDEN für einen Raser .

Achja , Herr Motoradfahrer .... Halten wirr uns denn auch brav an die Regeln wie z.B. im Stau NICHT!!! einfach durchfahren wo Platz ist , an Ampeln NIHCT einfach nach vorne durchfahren da man ja eh schneller wegkommt etc. ? Ist ja mitlerweile Volkssport auf 2 Rädern die Sau raus zu lassen und sich NICHT an die Regeln zu halten , also bestimmt auch DU , um es mal wie du selbst zu sagen ....


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Mai 2018)

Eigentlich ist die Sache um die es ursprünglich mal ging (Überholen auf der Autobahn) ganz einfach.

Wenn man eine Gefährdung des nachfolgenden Verkehrs nicht ausschließen kann, überholt man nicht. Und wenn man hinten jemand deutlich schneller ankommt, dann lässt man diesen Verkehrsteilnehmer eben vorbei und überholt nach diesem. Den dafür einschlägigen Paragrafen aus der STVO habe ich auch in dieser Diskussion verlinkt.

Was man aber nicht macht (was aber leider trotzdem viel zu oft vorkommt) ist mit viel zu geringer Geschwindigkeit links rüberziehen und den nachfolgenden Verkehr damit zu starken Bremsvorgängen zwingen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ähm hallo ? Würdest du bitte mal darauf achten WER mit WELCHEN Aussagen daherkommt ? ICH bin NICHT der 200Kmh Fahrer.


Das habe ich mit keinem Wort behauptet, allerdings lässt Deine Formulierung "vor einem" darauf schließen, dass Du mit dieser Aussage Dich selber meinst, oder? Es ist nur eine Vermutung. 


Laudian schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sagen, dass es genug Idioten gibt, die mit 140 direkt vor einem rausziehen, während man mit 200 von hinten ankommt...





NatokWa schrieb:


> ...., an Ampeln NIHCT einfach nach vorne durchfahren da man ja eh schneller wegkommt etc. ? ....


Das ist überlebenswichtig, weil man hinten stehend immer wieder mal tod gefahren wird, ich kenne auch keinen Politisten, der vorsichtiges durchfahren irgendiwe ahnden würde, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Mai 2018)

Komisch, wenn ich an der Ampel oder im Stau stehe, werde ich am Ende der Schlange nicht Tod gefahren, aber vielleicht kommt man auch besser durch den Straßenverkehr, wenn man sich an die STVO hält  und das Ganze nicht bloß als Empfehlung sieht. 

Könnte helfen 

Generell könnte ein Blick in die STVO helfen, das würde manchen Beitrag hier im Thread verhindern


----------



## RtZk (22. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber genau darum geht es doch: Eine Vollbremsung zu machen, habe ich von Ausweichen gesprochen? Der "notorische Raser" in diesem Strang, der es normal und sicher findet, mit 200km/h an merklich langsameren Verkehrsteilnehmern vorbeizufliegen, will aber, dass man ungebremst in das Wild einschlägt. Darum geht es.
> 
> Dashcams ohne geeichte Geschwindigkeitsanzeige, und die wird es meines Wissens nach nicht zu kaufen geben, sind darum in solchen Fällen völlig überflüssig und verzerren nur die Situation. Vielleicht würden sie aber helfen, das Stück Wild zu zeigen, welches man durch die Bremsung gerade nicht mehr erwischte, denn Wildunfälle gelten nur dann als Wildunfälle, wenn Haarbüschel am Auto zu finden sind. Darum hat man immer eine Wildschweinschwarte für den Fall der Fälle im Auto, denn man lernt ja von den Winkeladvokaten selber auch dazu.



Vielleicht solltest du dir erst mal selbst durchlesen was du geschrieben hast, du bist der Meinung, laut dem Post über mir, in dem du deinem Vorredner widersprochen hast, dass nicht ausweichen nur für Kleinwild gilt und nicht generell.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> ...in dem du deinem Vorredner widersprochen hast, dass nicht ausweichen ....





NatokWa schrieb:


> ... Vorm Gesetz ist es weit besser, du donnerst in einen kapitalen Hirsch rein (Wenn du nicht mehr bremsen kannst) als in den Gegenverkehr zu fahren und schlimmeres zu verursachen . ....


Stimmt, mein Fehler, danke, ich dachte, ich hätte Bremsen geschrieben. 
Passiert leider, wenn man nur so nebenbei in die Tasten klimpert und
immer älter und vergesslicher wird. In der Tat ist natürlich ausweichen 
nicht die bevorzugte Art der  Schadensbegrenzung, sondern immer die
Bremsung

Entschuldigung, war nicht böse gemeint. 

Und zur Tiergröße, natürlich ist es stufenlos, und trotzdem sollte man
für Hirsch und Wildschein immer bremsen, egal wie dicht der nächste 
hinter einem fährt, für Katze oder Igel tendenziell nie, wenn jemand 
gefährdet werden könnte.
Bremsen fur Tiere

Die Interpretation ist natürlich wieder so typisch für Winkeladvokaten. 
Für ein Wildschwein bremst man immer mit einer Vollbremsung, denn
durch den Unfall kann man sich in dummen Fällen drehen und dann würde 
der Nachfolgende in die sehr instabile Seite fahren und nicht auf das
unkritische Heck des eigenen Fahrzeugs. Solange die Leute auf der Straße
ausreichend Abstand halten würden, wäre die ganze Diskussion unnötig.
Und genau daran scheitert es, am mangelnden Abstand.

Und für solche Fragen helfen Dashboardkameras überhaupt nicht, weil
sie verzerren und es keine Protokolierung der Geschwindigkeit gibt.
Die Fälle der konstruierten Unfälle, die man auf Youtube sehen kann, sind
absolute Ausnahmen und keinesfalls die Regel.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2018)

Wobei man es auch schafft für eine Katze zu bremsen, wenn man nicht der letzte Vollidiot ist. 
Hatte ich auch schon, das plötzlich Nachts um 1 eine Katze von links auf die Straße lief. Da half dann auch nur eine Gefahrenbremsung, wie man es in der Fahrschule gelernt hat. Die Katze hab ich nur noch seitlich weghuschen sehen. Anschließen tief durchgeatmet und weitergefahren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man es auch schafft für eine Katze zu bremsen, wenn man nicht der letzte Vollidiot ist.
> Hatte ich auch schon, das plötzlich Nachts um 1 eine Katze von links auf die Straße lief. Da half dann auch nur eine Gefahrenbremsung, wie man es in der Fahrschule gelernt hat. Die Katze hab ich nur noch seitlich weghuschen sehen. Anschließen tief durchgeatmet und weitergefahren.


Natürlich macht man das, solange nicht wieder ein "Raser" mit 5m Abstand hinter einem hängt. Ich würde nie über einen Frosch oder Igel fahren, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt.  Das man es aber heute muss, weil Raser zu dicht auffahren, bemängele ich ja die ganze Zeit zwischen den Zeilen. Ich fahre ja kaum noch, das Fahrrad reicht mir für fast alles und im Vergleich zu früher wird der Verkehr jedes Jahr aggessiver, egoistischer und härter. Früher, mit zwanzig Tausend verkehrstoten im Jahr,  starben diese unvorsichtigen "Idioten", kickten sich aus dem Darwinpool, leider fast immer unter Beteiligung völlig Unschuldiger,  aber nach zwei bis drei Unfällen war es zu Ende. Heute dagegen, denke ich an Idioten wie einen Cousin von mir, der jährlich seine drei schweren Unfälle hat, überleben die Leute nur dank hohem Sicherheitsstandard der Fahrzeuge selber, fahren aber Stück für Stück andere platt. Der hat komischerweise seinen Führerschein immer noch, weil es kaum Punkte für Unfälle gibt.


----------



## compisucher (22. Mai 2018)

Drei Unfälle in einem Jahr?? -WOW...
Ich fahre seit 1984 und hatte -Klopf heftig aufs Holz- keinen Einzigen, auch keine Schramme, keinen Menschen verletzt und kein Tierchen platt gemacht.
Irgendwie bin ich über meinen Schutzengel richtig froh und auch, dass ich hoch oben in den Alpen mit deutlich weniger Straßenverkehr wohne.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Mai 2018)

Richtig. Egoisten. Um die ging es mal ursprünglich.

Egoisten die auf der Autobahn mit zu wenig Gechwindigkeit und ohne Rücksicht einfach nach links rüberziehen, den nachfolgenden Verkehr zu waghalsigen Bremsmanövern zwingen und dann noch was über "Raser" faslen, obwohl sich die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer vorbildlich verhalten haben. Diese Gattung Verkehrsteilnehmer erkennt nicht mal ihre Fehler und hält jeden für x>130km/h pauschal für Raser.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2018)

Leute, die über 130 fahren, denken dass ihnen die Autobahn gehört -- "ich hab sie mit meinen Steuergeldern bezahlt" und so.


----------



## NatokWa (22. Mai 2018)

Hab meinen Schein seit 97 und bisher 4 Unfälle :

1. : Ein gerade Frisch zugelassenes Auto ist mit bei Limburg auf der B49 (2Spuren pro Richtung) von rechts in die Seite gefahren und dann abgehauen .... ok , nur ne kleine Delle aber RIESEN ärger mit der Polizei nachdem ich den Unfall angezeigt habe da das Kennzeichen erst 2 WOchen später endlich in der Datenbank aufgetaucht ist ... nachdem ich schon wegen Betrug durch Vortäuschung einer Straftat angezeigt worden bin VOM bearbeitenden Polizisten ......

2. : In Berlin ist mir einer in die Seite gefahren .... mit voller Absicht bei Rot über die Ampel ... Hab Schuld bekommen da ICH nicht beweisen konnte das DER Rot hatte ... mein alter Kadet Schrott (300DM vom Schrotthändler bekommen) und meine Versicherung hat knapp 19.000DM bezahlt für den Opel Omega der natürlich WIrtschaftlichen Totalschaden hatte .....

3. : Eine Polo-Fahrerin legt ne Vollbremsung hin OHNE zu blinken weil sie meint links in eine ABGESPERRTE (Weil Frühlingsfest auf dem Platz) Einfahrt reinfahren zu müßen um ihre Beifahrerin da raus zu lassen .... damit war mein Renault19 nur noch Abwrack-Prämie Wert und wir haben beide 50% Schuld bekommen ... meine Versicherung hat sich Schlapp gelacht und NICHT erhöht ...

4. : Ein Harmloser Unfall auf dem Parkplatz bei gleichzeitigem Ausparken mit beiderseitigem Minimalem Lackschaden .....

BEOBACHTETE Unfälle : Autos und Motoräder die vor mir in Leitplanken/Gräben gedonnert/verschwunden sind , Laster die aufeinander geknallt sind + ein Auto das keine 100m vor mir "unter" einen Laster gefahren ist der vor seiner Nase einfach ohne zu blinken rausgezogen ist : Fahrer und Beifahrer Tod + Klische , Der Laster war ein Holländer der sich keiner Schuld bewust war obwohl er 2 Leben beendet hat . 

Ja ich fahre selbst "Relativ" schnell , aber ich habe auch schon verdammt viel erlebt auf den Deutschen Strassen das ich sagen kann : Wenn das bekloppte Volk da draußen endlich mal 4 Dinge lernen würde währen unsere Strassen DEUTLICH sicherer :

1. : Bei Nebel und Regen LICHT AN !!! Taglicht REICHT nicht , da ist dann NULL Licht nach hinten verdammt !!! Mir ist sogar mitten in der Nacht ein Schwarzes Auto OHNE Licht auf meiner Spur entgegen gekommen ... das kostet Lebensjahre .......
2. : Abstand halten + NICHT in den Abstand eines anderen einfach reinfahren ! Führt mindestens zu verärgerung und kann bis zum (schweren) Unfall gehen , hab ich alles schon gesehen , LIVE und aus nächster Nähe !
3. : Nicht mit 80 rumgurken wo 100 erlaubt ist u.ä. OHEN das ein Laster vor einem rumgurkt , das ärgert FAST jeden der dahinter kommt und führt gelegendlich zu durchaus grenzwärtigen Überhohlmanövern (da nehme ich mich selbst NICHT von aus) !
4. : Blinker BENUTZTEN . Der Hebel ist KEINE Zirde und die Lämpchen nutzen sich durch benutzung auch nicht schneller ab + Man kann sie für wenig Geld TAUSCHEN wenns doch mal kaput geht ... und wenn mans eh net nutzt BRAUCHT mans auch net .... aber wie war das : "Es geht niemanden was an wo ich hinfahre" -> Aussage einer Arbeitskolegin als ich sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe das sie ruhig mal blinken kann .

Aber da der Deutsche Fahrer ein absoluter Dickkopf ist denke ich eher das es noch schlimmer wird statt besser .... bis das Selbstfahrende Auto zur Pflicht wird und nix anderes mehr fahren darf .... dan ist ruhe und auch Dashcams sind überflüßig *g*


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Mai 2018)

Alle vier Punkte kann man so unterschreiben. Nur bei Punkt 1 wäreich dafür, dass man immer Licht an haben sollte.


----------



## RtZk (22. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Leute, die über 130 fahren, denken dass ihnen die Autobahn gehört -- "ich hab sie mit meinen Steuergeldern bezahlt" und so.



Selten so einen Unsinn gehört, wieso sollte man nicht schneller fahren? Die Südländer fahren langsamer und können trotzdem kein Auto fahren, was man an der Unzahl verbeulter und verkratzter Autos immer toll sieht. Wir haben nicht mehr Verkehrstote als andere Länder, daher kein Grund etwas zu ändern mit dem ein sehr großer Teil der Deutschen mehr als zufrieden ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Selten so einen Unsinn gehört, wieso sollte man nicht schneller fahren? Die Südländer fahren langsamer und können trotzdem kein Auto fahren, was man an der Unzahl verbeulter und verkratzter Autos immer toll sieht. Wir haben nicht mehr Verkehrstote als andere Länder, daher kein Grund etwas zu ändern mit dem ein sehr großer Teil der Deutschen mehr als zufrieden ist.



Vermutlich jene Leute die schon auf den Beschleunigungsstreifen nur bis 80 beschleunigen und danach die rechte Spur mit 100 blockieren. Warum man nicht Landstraße fährt, wenn einem die Autobahn zu schnell und hektisch ist, werde ich nie verstehen.


----------



## Zsinj (22. Mai 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> 1. : Bei Nebel und Regen LICHT AN !!! Taglicht REICHT nicht , da ist dann NULL Licht nach hinten verdammt !!! Mir ist sogar mitten in der Nacht ein Schwarzes Auto OHNE Licht auf meiner Spur entgegen gekommen ... das kostet Lebensjahre .......
> 2. : Abstand halten + NICHT in den Abstand eines anderen einfach reinfahren ! Führt mindestens zu verärgerung und kann bis zum (schweren) Unfall gehen , hab ich alles schon gesehen , LIVE und aus nächster Nähe !
> 3. : Nicht mit 80 rumgurken wo 100 erlaubt ist u.ä. OHEN das ein Laster vor einem rumgurkt , das ärgert FAST jeden der dahinter kommt und führt gelegendlich zu durchaus grenzwärtigen Überhohlmanövern (da nehme ich mich selbst NICHT von aus) !
> 4. : Blinker BENUTZTEN . Der Hebel ist KEINE Zirde und die Lämpchen nutzen sich durch benutzung auch nicht schneller ab + Man kann sie für wenig Geld TAUSCHEN wenns doch mal kaput geht ... und wenn mans eh net nutzt BRAUCHT mans auch net .... aber wie war das : "Es geht niemanden was an wo ich hinfahre" -> Aussage einer Arbeitskolegin als ich sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe das sie ruhig mal blinken kann .


Das schlimme ist das genau das praktisch auch nicht kontrolliert wird. 
Genau wie das Anhalten an der Stoppstelle. Scheint für die meisten nur ein schlechter Vorschlag zu sein. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Alle vier Punkte kann man so unterschreiben. Nur bei Punkt 1 wäreich dafür, dass man immer Licht an haben sollte.


Vor allem sollten das ALLE Verkehrsteilnehmer tun müssen. 
Gerade die schwächsten fallen da mehrfach durch das Netz...


----------



## NatokWa (23. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vermutlich jene Leute die schon auf den Beschleunigungsstreifen nur bis 80 beschleunigen und danach die rechte Spur mit 100 blockieren. Warum man nicht Landstraße fährt, wenn einem die Autobahn zu schnell und hektisch ist, werde ich nie verstehen.



Weil sie auf der Landstrasse nur noch 80 (und langsamer) fahren würden wegen den ganzen Maut-vermeidenden LKW's .....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Selten so einen Unsinn gehört, wieso sollte man nicht schneller fahren? ...


Weil es eine verbindliche Richtgeschwindigkeit gibt. Weil die Gefahren mit der Geschwindigkeit im Quadrat steigen, weil der Zeitgewinn gering bleibt,  
Wenn für Dich über 3000 direkte Verkehrstote und knapp 400.000 verletzte Menschen (1) kein Grund zum Handeln sind, verstehe ich nicht, warum 
man an anderer Stelle absolute Panik von Dir wegen eine völlig unbedeutenden Anzahl von Anschlägen in Europa lesen muss.

Der Verkehr in Deutschland ist heute für Autofahrer sicherer als zum Höhepunkt der Todesfälle in den siebzigern, aber für Fußgänger, Fahrrad- und
Motorradfahrer bleibt es wie eh und je lebensgefährlich und heutige Karosserien mit immer weiter abnehmender Übersichtlichkeit fördern diese
Entwicklung. Die heutigen Panzergleichen Fahrzeuge mit Sehschlitzen helfen den Raser, auch nach einem Unfall mit 80km/h unverletzt aus dem Auto
zu steigen, der Flurschaden aber ist gewaltig.

Dashboardkameras werden keinem einzigen Fussgänger das Leben retten, keinem einzigen!

Quellenverzeichnis:
(1) Zahl der Verkehrstoten in Deutschland auf Rekordtief gesunken –  B.Z. Berlin


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dashboardkameras werden keinem einzigen Fussgänger das Leben retten, keinem einzigen!


Da bin ich komplett bei dir.
Wenn man ehrlich zu sich selbst ist (auch ich denke an so eine Dashkamera) geht es eigentlich nur ums "Recht haben".
Das hat primär mit gegenseitigen Respekt und Rücksichtnahme zu tun, zwei Tugenden, die aktuell auf deutschen Straßen kaum vorhanden sind.


----------



## NatokWa (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil es eine verbindliche Richtgeschwindigkeit gibt. Weil die Gefahren mit der Geschwindigkeit im Quadrat steigen, weil der Zeitgewinn gering bleibt,
> Wenn für Dich über 3000 direkte Verkehrstote und knapp 400.000 verletzte Menschen (1) kein Grund zum Handeln sind, verstehe ich nicht, warum
> man an anderer Stelle absolute Panik von Dir wegen eine völlig unbedeutenden Anzahl von Anschlägen in Europa lesen muss.
> 
> ...



der Herr ignoriert weiterhin und hartnäkig jeglichen Hinweis darauf das wir in Deutschland TROTZ "freiem" Tempo auf den meisten Autobahnen , im Weltweiten Vergleich TROTZDEM im Schnitt weit "vorne" liegen in der Unfallstatistik (Was in diesem Fall bedeutet WENIGER verletzte+Tote als die meisten anderen Länder) . Und das TROTZ den Raser-Touris die nach Deutschland kommen um mit nem Leihwagen LEGAL mehr als 120Kmh fahren zu können (Und Schweizer die es paradoxerweise immer besonders Eilig haben auf der A7)

Noch dazu wird jeder der mehr als 130Kmh fährt automatisch zum Raser .... ich für meinen Teil fühle mich WEIT sicherer auf der Autobahn mit 170Kmh (Reisegeschwindiglkeit) als mit 120 wo jeder LKW meint rausziehen zu können , egal wie knapp . ALLES hat vor und Nachteile , wenn man nicht (mehr) in der Lage ist das Tempo zu verarbeiten sollte man es NICHT so machen wie ich .... das ist selbstverständlich , steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt .

Und hier bei Verkehrstoten/verletzten WIEDER auf Rad und Motoradfahrer zu verweisen nervt langsam . Ich muss offen und ehrlich sagen : Die meisten dieser "Opfer" haben es oft nicht anders VERDIENT . 
Radfahrer die in abbiegenden Verkehr einfach reinfahren weil sie meinen IMMER Vorfahrt zu haben und Autos ja für sie bremsen MÜSSEN . 
"Rennradler" welche den Radweg neben der Strasse ignorieren obwohl sie ihn von Gesetzwegen nutzen MÜSSEN und stattdesen lieber ein fahrendes Ferkehrshindernis sind .
Motoradfahrer die Kurven auf der Gegenfahrbahn absolvieren damit sie sich NOCH besser in die Kurve legen können und durch herkömliche Blitzer durchrauschen das es nur so blitzt (und teilweise noch Gesten in Richtung der Kästen machen ....) oder sogar auf Landstrasse nur auf dem Hinterrad fahrend Autos überhohlen ... ICH hoffe da immer auf einen Stabilen Baum in der nächsten Kurve ... der Baum kann schließlich nix dafür !

Die meisten der genannten Sachen haben btw. NICHTS mit "Hoher Geschwindigkeit" im allgemeinen zu tun , man beachte dies bevor WIEDER nur von "Rasern" gefasselt wird .


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Mai 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Und hier bei Verkehrstoten/verletzten WIEDER auf Rad und Motoradfahrer zu verweisen nervt langsam . Ich muss offen und ehrlich sagen : Die meisten dieser "Opfer" haben es oft nicht anders VERDIENT .




Naja niemand hat den Tod verdient


----------



## RtZk (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil es eine verbindliche Richtgeschwindigkeit gibt. Weil die Gefahren mit der Geschwindigkeit im Quadrat steigen, weil der Zeitgewinn gering bleibt,
> Wenn für Dich über 3000 direkte Verkehrstote und knapp 400.000 verletzte Menschen (1) kein Grund zum Handeln sind, verstehe ich nicht, warum
> man an anderer Stelle absolute Panik von Dir wegen eine völlig unbedeutenden Anzahl von Anschlägen in Europa lesen muss.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber Motorradfahrer sind einem sehr großen Teil der Fälle selbst schuld, denn der absolute Großteil hält nahezu keinen Abstand, überholt auf Landstraßen an den gefährlichsten Stellen und fährt auch auf der Autobahn wie es ihm passt. 
Was soll man noch zu den Radfahrern sagen, Verkehrsregeln sind ihnen fremd.
Die meisten Fußgänger sind auch selbst schuld, da gibt es einige die mit der Einstellung über die Straße laufen, der sieht mich schon und bremst, das man da irgendwann überfahren wird braucht einen nicht wundern.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was soll man noch zu den Radfahrern sagen, Verkehrsregeln sind ihnen fremd.



Genau so fremd wie auch verschiedensten Autofahrern, da wird gerne in Städten auf der Radspuhr gefahren, mit wenigen Zentimetern bis Millimetern am Rad mit 60 - 80km/h vorbeigezogen, Radfahrer geschnitten, nach dem Parken ohne nach hinten zu schauen plötzlich die Autotür aufgerissen, aus Ausfahrten ohne zu stoppen mit Tempo rausgeschossen, Fahrradfahrer Abends vom entgegekommenden Verkehr mit Fernlicht geblendet (sind ja nur Fahrradfahrer warum sollte man da auch abblenden), von hinten bedrängt, indem man bis auf eine Hand voll Meter dicht auf Fahradfahrer auffährt wenn man nicht überholen kann, usw. usf.

Idioten gibt es überall, davon sind Autofahrer genauso oft betroffen wie Radfahrer, sicher aber ist, nicht alle Radfahrer benehmen sich im Straßenverkehr wie Idioten, genauso wenig wie das bei allen Autofahrern der Fall wäre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> der Herr ignoriert weiterhin und hartnäkig jeglichen Hinweis darauf das wir in Deutschland TROTZ "freiem" Tempo auf den meisten Autobahnen , im Weltweiten Vergleich TROTZDEM im Schnitt weit "vorne" liegen


Viele erkennen die komplexen Zudsammenhänge nicht. Natürlich hat die Geschwindigkeit wenig mit Unfällen zu tun, solange man weiss, was man macht und Grenzen des Fahrzeugs genau kennt und vor allem Aufmerksam fährt, z.B. ohne Radio, was extrem ablenkt. Natürlich bin ich im Rahmen der üblichen Definition notorischer Raser, ich beherrsche meine Fahrzeuge aber auch und spiele wo immer ich will virtuos mit dem Grenzbereich. Und darum kenne ich meine Bremswege genau und würde niemals in 30er Zonen schneller als 20-25 fahren, sobald Autos parken. Man hat keine Chance, wenn Kinder auf die Straße rennen und das passiert leider. Mir geht es dann nicht darum, ob ich Recht habe, sondern darum, dann ich niemals ein Kind verletzen will.

Die heutigen Autos werden immer sicherer, aber nur für den Fahrer. Und dieser Gewinn an passiver Sicherheit geht mit einem Verlust an aktiver Sicherheit einher, im wesentlichen sieht man viel weniger und die Fahrzeuge werden schwerer, viiiiel schwerer, merklich breiter mit entsprechendem Flurschaden im Fall des Falles. Steig doch einfach mal in eine alte Alfa Giulietta und bewundere, was Du alles siehst und dann nimm im Vergleich einen heutigen Crossover-Sportutiliies-Megatrend..... mit Schießscharten, weil das Dach geshoppt wurde. Absurde Fahrzeuge der Generation "Matchboxauto-Designer", so nannte ich die Kindsköppe immer, als ich noch in Designzentrum in Potsdam von VW war.

Natürlich gebe ich Dir völlig Recht, dass der aufmerksame Fahrer, der sein Fahrzeug in jeder Situation voll beherrscht kein Tempolimit braucht. Das sind die Leute, die ihr lebenlang unfallfrei fahren und sich nicht einmal reinfahren lassen. Natürlich ist jeder selber Schuld, der sich umfahren lässt. Einfach mal aufpassen, auf dem Motorrad lernt man das, dass man für alle unsichtbar ist und einen im Prinzip jeder umbringen will, in der Regel ohne Absicht. Da rege ich mich doch überhaupt nicht drüber auf, man weicht aus und gut ist. Nur leider trifft das auf 99% der Autofahrer nicht zu, die meisten sind schon zu blöd, ohne ABS zu bremsen. 

Alleine schon solche gefährlichen Krücken wie ESP, die jeden sinnvollen vorherrschauenden Eingriff unmöglich machen. ich lenke gegen, bevor es ausbricht, weil ich weiss, dass ich an der Haftungsgrenze bin. Damit ist jedes ESP völlig überfordert. Und warum gibt es ESPs? Weil die heutigen Autos immer weniger Platz für sinnvoll abgestimmte Fahrwerke haben, weil immer mehr Platz für absurde Sicherheitsmerkmale verbraucht wird.  Dazu werden lammfromme Fahrzeuge, die man sicher beherrschen konnte durch EPS zu gefährlichen gefühllosen "Wisch und Weg" Schleudern, mit denen man zwar anstatt mit 98km/h nun mit 100km/h um die Ecke kommt, aber das interessiert überhaupt nicht, wenn mir das Auto ohne EPS ab 90 eine klare Rückmeldung gibt, dass es jetzt gut ist. Das ist Sicherheit.

Es geht mir nicht darum, was ich kann und mache, es geht darum, was für unfähige Spalter auf den Straßen sind und genau deshalb machen leider massive Begrenzungen Sinn. Natürlich wäre es viel sinnvoller, anstatt weiterer Beschränkungen viel mehr Punkt im Fall des Unfalles, auch leichten, zu geben. Das Argument dagegen ist die berechtigte Angst vor mehr Fahrerfluchten. Wir sehen es doch auch hier. Ich kann doch heute nicht einmal mehr in einer Gefahrensituation sinnvollerweise eine Vollbremsung machen, weil man zuerst sicherstellen muss, dass nicht wieder, wie eigentlich immer, irgend einer der Idioten zu dicht auffährt. Und wegen diese idioten bekommt man eine Mitschuld, das ist das perverse. 



NatokWa schrieb:


> Und hier bei Verkehrstoten/verletzten WIEDER auf Rad und Motoradfahrer zu verweisen nervt langsam . Ich muss offen und ehrlich sagen : Die meisten dieser "Opfer" haben es oft nicht anders VERDIENT .


Das ist an Zynismus nicht zu überbieten. Im Kern sage ich auch, das jeder Unfälle durch Aufmerksamkeit verhindern kann, aber es Menschen zu wünschen und zu meinen, sie haben es "verdient" ist so widerwärtig, dass ich es nicht weiter kommentiere. Aber man sieht ja, welche Feinde der Menschlichkeit hier im Forum Deinen Beitrag lobend beklatschen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Motorradfahrer sind einem sehr großen Teil der Fälle selbst schuld, denn der absolute Großteil hält nahezu keinen Abstand, überholt auf Landstraßen an den gefährlichsten Stellen und fährt auch auf der Autobahn wie es ihm passt.


Also ich noch fuhr galt die Regel, ein Blatt Papier Platz ist genug. Also, ich meine die Papierdicke. Ohh, du hättes tdich sicherlich zu tote erschrocken, wenn ich Dich früher, in aktiver Zeit, überholt hätte, das tut mir aber leid, aber wer sich errschreckt, sollte nicht in den Straßenverkehr, oder. Dazu muss man aber wissen, was man macht. Ich bremste damals jedes Auto aus und jedes ABS. Die meisten motorradfahrer sind aber völlig überfordert, restlos. Und die können eben nicht bremsen und liegen aus 100km/h irgendwo bei 80m Bremsweg. Sie wissen nicht, dass die hintere Bremse einfach irgnoriert werden sollte, weil der einzige Sinn der hinteren Bremse das Kontrollieren eines Vorderradslides ist. Ansonsten zirkelt man beim Bremsen auf dem Vorderrad und das hintere ist wenige Millimeter über dem Boden. Und diesen absoluten Anfänger nehmen nun Autos immer und überall die Vorfahrt. Schuld ist der Autofahrer, verletzt oder getötet wird der Familienvater, der eine ruhige Ausfahrt wollte. 

Und ja, es gibt genügend, die sich selber tod fahren. Um die geht es nicht, es geht um die ca. 50%, die stumpf umgefahren werden. Aber wie ich an deinen Äußerungen lese, stören die "Raser", die dich auf Landstraßen mit 200km/h überholen. Warum, wen gefährden die? Aber in Deinem Panzer nimmst Du Dir jedes Recht aus. Was heute fehlt, ist gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Gerade aus Autobahnen halten diese Spalter in ihren Panzern auf jeden drauf und wundern sich dann, wenn sie eine Vollbremsung machen müssen, weil nicht jeder sofort von der Spur abhaut wenn der _"Ich bin am wichtigsten" _Typ von hinten angeflogen kommt. Ich schaue die hälfte der Zeit in den Rückspiegel, ich weiß genau wo die sind und wann der Point of no Return erreicht ist. Und genau dann weiß ich auch, wo  meine Lücke ist. Aber diese Dummbratzen fahren so viele Leute platt, das es keinen Spaß mehr macht.



RtZk schrieb:


> Was soll man noch zu den Radfahrern sagen, Verkehrsregeln sind ihnen fremd....


Warum sollte ich auch nicht über rote Ampeln fahren oder durch Einbahnstraßen. Umgefahren wird man genau dann, wenn man sich andie Verkehrsregeln hält. Missachtet man sie, ist man noch vorsichtiger als sonst unterwegs. Und die blinden Hühner, die rechts abbiegende PKWs rechts überholen und sich wundern, wenn sie überrollt werdnen sind natürlich mitschuld und tragen als einzige die vollen konsequenzen, während sich die Panzerfahrer über einen Kratzer aufregen. Was spricht dagegen, im Auto einfach nochmal nach rechts zu schauen, wenn man losfährt. Ach ja, heutige Panzer mit eingeschränkter Sicht verdecken ja alles, damit der Herr Panzerfahrer sicher und geschützt ist.

Aber, um zum Hauptthema zurück kommen, ob Dashboardkameras irgendwas daran ändern werden, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Sie werden einzig den deutschen Rechthabern das Gefühl geben, sie können jetzt erst recht jeden Umfahren, weil dessen Schuld durch die Kamera belegt werden kann. draufhalten, weil ich es ja darf. So ist der  gemeine Deutsche.


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2018)

Ich stelle mal die These auf, dass die zunehmende Verkehrsdichte ein Grund dafür ist, 
dass der gemeine Autofahrer immer aggressiver wird und die Dash-Cam in diesem Kontext eine Möglichkeit für denselben Autofahrer ist, das Fehlverhalten von gleich aggressiven oder noch rabiateren Zeitgenossen zu dokumentieren.

Von der rein sachlichen Seite wäre somit eine deutliche Reduktion des Individualverkehrs, verbunden mit einer sehr einschränkenden Geschwindigkeit und eine massive Einschränkung des PS Wahns (wer in aller Welt braucht real mehr als 100 PS?) eventuell eine Lösung, dass ein Thema wie die Dash-Cam gar keines werden würde, oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Mai 2018)

Wenn es danach geht, was man braucht oder nicht, kann man eine ganze Menge verbieten.

Wenn wir schon bei sinnfreien Vorschlägen sind, warum nicht Deutschlandweit auf allen Straßen Schrittgeschwindigkeit? Das würde massiv die Unfälle verringern...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal die These auf, dass die zunehmende Verkehrsdichte ein Grund dafür ist,


Darum kann man auch Situationen hier nicht mit Frankreich und seiner merklich dünneren Besiedlungsdichte vergleichen, wie esimmer wieder gerne gemacht wird. Wie entspannt ist das fahren auf teuren französischen Autobahnen. Man zahlt Maut und hat Ruhe und kaum Staus und kommt mit 130km/h sehr schnell voran.

 Wer hier nach 10h Arbeitszeit noch 1h im Stau steht. meint leider, mit minimalem Abstand Zeit zu gewinnen. Das ist das absurde. Die Leute sollten lernen, dass nicht schnelles Fahren  kurze Reisezeiten bringt, sondern das Vermeiden von langsamen Etappen. Aber diese ganzen dicht auffahrenden Deppen erzeugen genau diese unnötigen Staues auf Autobahnen, die ohne Grund entstehen. Würden sie Abstand halten und Leuten Platz machen, die von rechts oder der mitte auf die linke Spur wollen, hätte alle gewonnen. So aber fahren alle links und kommen in Wellen zum Stillstand. Dumme Lemminge....


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2018)

Geht zwars ein wenig ins Offtopic, aber was bitteschön ist daran sinnfrei, den ÖPNV und Massenverkehrsmittel besser auszubauen und z. b. die Richtgeschwindigkeit von 130 km/h als gültige Topspeed auszuweisen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Mai 2018)

Weil die meisten Todesfälle immer noch auf den Landstraßen passieren und was haben wir da? Richtig eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit. 

Wer mit den Geschwindigkeiten auf der Autobahn nicht zurecht kommt, kann doch Landstraße fahren oder auf der Autobahn rechts bleiben. Aber warum sollen die anderen Autofahrer darunter leiden?


----------



## RtZk (23. Mai 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal die These auf, dass die zunehmende Verkehrsdichte ein Grund dafür ist,
> dass der gemeine Autofahrer immer aggressiver wird und die Dash-Cam in diesem Kontext eine Möglichkeit für denselben Autofahrer ist, das Fehlverhalten von gleich aggressiven oder noch rabiateren Zeitgenossen zu dokumentieren.
> 
> Von der rein sachlichen Seite wäre somit eine deutliche Reduktion des Individualverkehrs, verbunden mit einer sehr einschränkenden Geschwindigkeit und eine massive Einschränkung des PS Wahns (wer in aller Welt braucht real mehr als 100 PS?) eventuell eine Lösung, dass ein Thema wie die Dash-Cam gar keines werden würde, oder?



Mehr PS bieten mehr Sicherheit (bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze ab der es gefährlich wird), denn ein Überholmanöver sollte so schnell wie möglich abgeschlossen werden, warum brauche ich dir wohl nicht erklären.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Geht zwars ein wenig ins Offtopic, aber was bitteschön ist daran sinnfrei, den ÖPNV und Massenverkehrsmittel besser auszubauen und z. b. die Richtgeschwindigkeit von 130 km/h als gültige Topspeed auszuweisen?


Die Entwicklung geht in eine ganz andere Richtung. Das autonome Fahren kommt unweigerlich und schneller, als viele denken. Und dann haben wir, denen Dastenschutz wichtig ist, nicht nur eine Dashbordskamera, sondern rundum Kameras, die natürlich online von den Herstlelern ausgewertet, interpretiert und gespeichert werden. Führerscheine werden immer seltener gemacht, der Nachwuchs fehlt. Die jungen Keute heute haben andere Interessen und andere Prioritäten, natürlich nutzen die Bus und Bahn. Dazu kommt in Zukunft das autonom fahrende Fahrzeug und in spätestens dreißig Jahrne wird das Selbstfahren bis auf Inseltage und bestimmte Gebiete verboten sein. Das ist meine, düstere, Prognose, aber es wird so kommen. China fängt damit an, die USA werden nachziehen, dann die EU.


RtZk schrieb:


> Mehr PS bieten mehr Sicherheit (bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze ab der es gefährlich wird), denn ein Überholmanöver sollte so schnell wie möglich abgeschlossen werden, warum brauche ich dir wohl nicht erklären.


Du hast vermutlich auch noch nicht verstanden, dann man mit Schwung überholt. Dazu gehen mehr PS in der Regel mit mehr Gewicht einher und kompensieren sich in geringen Geschwindigkeitsbereichen, die auf Landstraßen relevant sind. Mein dreißig Jahre alter 650kg Hopser mit 95PS beschleunigt so ziemlich jeden der 250PS Deppen aus, die mit ihrem übergroßen Fahrzeug meinen, im falschen Gang beschleunigen zu müssen und nicht verstehen. dass Abstand zum Vorausfahrenden hilft, um vor dem Überholvorgang auf der eigenen Spur beschleunigen zu können und dann die gut planbare Lücke im Gegenverkehr zu nutzen.  

Aber lassen wir das hier, es geht um Dashboardkamereas und deren Vor- und Nachteile. Wir müssen hier keinen Sicherheitsunterricht für Anfänger beginnen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mehr PS bieten mehr Sicherheit (bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze ab der es gefährlich wird), denn ein Überholmanöver sollte so schnell wie möglich abgeschlossen werden, warum brauche ich dir wohl nicht erklären.



Richtig, mit meinem Auto schließe ich Überholvorgänge deutlich schneller ab, als mit dem Auto meiner Freundin. Wenn ich manchmal auf der Landstraße sehe, wie lange manche auf der linken Spur sind, wird mir Angst und Bange.


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2018)

Nein, dass brauchst du mir nicht erklären, weil im Schnitt ca. 90.000 km /Jahr mit meinem DW beruflich unterwegs bin und sicherlich nicht zu den Langsamsten, sondern zu den sehr Schnellen gehöre.
Aber in der ehrlichen Eigenreflektion ist es völlig irrelevant, ob ich ständig am Limit fahre oder gemütlich mit 130 oder 140 dahingleite.
Auf einer Strecke von München nach Berlin macht das im normalen Berufsverkehr maximal 30 min. (OK, Nachts sind es dann durchaus mal 1,5 h Unterschied) aus und zweitere Streckenbewältigung ist deutlich stressfreier - mit zunehmenden Alter wird man weiser, 
daher bin ich auch des Öfteren nun mit dem Flieger oder der Bahn unterwegs.
Wobei letztere ehrlich gesagt eher auch nerven, weil eben die Zubringer in der Regel recht unterirdisch sind und man zum Flughafen oder zum BHF echt Zeit verplempert.
also wieder Auto in Form von Taxi und wieder in  der Blechlawine unterwegs...


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Mai 2018)

Wer sagt denn, dass x>130km/h nicht gemütlich oder stressfrei sind? 

Meistens wird es erst dann stressig, wenn jemand (am besten ohne blinken und viel zu knapp) links rüberzieht. 

Und ich bin schon so oft abends auf (nahezu) leeren Autobahnen gefahren. Warum soll ich da mit 130 km/h über eine leere Autobahn fahren?


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass x>130km/h nicht gemütlich oder stressfrei sind?
> 
> Meistens wird es erst dann stressig, wenn jemand (am besten ohne blinken und viel zu knapp) links rüberzieht.
> 
> Und ich bin schon so oft abends auf (nahezu) leeren Autobahnen gefahren. Warum soll ich da mit 130 km/h über eine leere Autobahn fahren?



Beim Ersteren völlige Übereinstimmung - das ist dann wieder im schlimmsten Falle ein Thema der Voraussicht - wobei ich dir das an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich nicht unterstelle.

Zum Zweiteren, vom Prinzip her ja, weil ich es ja bisher auch nicht anders Handhabe.
Der Punkt ist, dass sowohl du als auch ich hier in unserer ureigenen Gedankenwelt unterwegs sind und letztendlich nur auf unseren persönlichen Vorteil bedacht sind.
Ich denke, hier muss langfristig einfach ein Paradigmenwechsel statt finden.
So lange mir hier als DW ein 280 PS Teil hingestellt wird, weil er BILLIGER im Flottenleasing als ein 150 PS Diesel ist (Autoindustrie + Verkaufszahlen lassen grüßen), so lange nutze ich das Scheißteil logischer Weise auch.

Aber aus Vernunftgründen ist ist Blödsinn hoch drei, ich verbrauche viel zu viel Sprit, fahre zu schnell (und gefährde u. U. damit noch andere) und unterstütze eine Sauriertechno.
Aus Vernunftgründen würde es mir auch ein 100 PS Stromer mit Vmax = 130 reichen, wenn den das Thema mit der Reichweite nicht wäre.
Ich muss nachher noch von Rosenheim nach Dortmund und muss Morgen früh um 8 wieder hier im Büro sein.
Es gibt keine Verkehrs-Alternative zum PKW in dieser bestimmten Situation und dem Stromer würde unterwegs der Saft ausgehen - OK, ich könnte den Job wechseln...


----------



## RtZk (23. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass x>130km/h nicht gemütlich oder stressfrei sind?
> 
> Meistens wird es erst dann stressig, wenn jemand (am besten ohne blinken und viel zu knapp) links rüberzieht.
> 
> Und ich bin schon so oft abends auf (nahezu) leeren Autobahnen gefahren. Warum soll ich da mit 130 km/h über eine leere Autobahn fahren?



Ich würde sagen das kommt durchaus auch auf das Auto an, z.B mit einem 100 PS Golf würde ich mich hüten mehr als 180 km/h dauerhaft zu fahren, mit z.B einem Koenigsegg One:1 hätte ich vermutlich aber auch keine Problem 250+ zu fahren.
Aber generell muss ich doch sagen, das es deutlich angenehmer ist mehr Zeit auf der Überholspur zu verbringen (mit 170 km/h meist kein Problem), da man sich anderenfalls deutlich mehr konzentrieren muss (bei viel Verkehr) ständig auf von der rechten auf die linke Spur zu wechseln, wenn man z.B einen LKW überholen muss.


----------



## NatokWa (23. Mai 2018)

Am Stressfreiesten empfinde ich das Fahren auf der Autobahn immer dann , wenn man gemütliich im Strom mitschwimmen kann OHNE dauernd die Spur zu wechseln .

Das des bei mir auf der A7 (Ellwangen->Heidenheim und zurück) meist bei 160-170Kmh sauber läuft mag Glück sein , aber für MICH ist es verdammt gemütlich einfach links die ganze strecke praktisch mit dem selben Auto VOR und HINTER mir zu verbringen da es sowiso nix bringt wenn mal jemand nach rechts zwischen die LKW's fährt ... abgesehen von dem ärger wenn er (natürlich) wieder zurück will da der nöchste LKW dann DOCH zu langsam ist ...

Nur 20Km weiter oben ist zur gleichen Zeit praktisch IMMER Stau .... wenn KEIN Stau bei Dinkelsbühl/Fichtenau auf der A7 ist , ist es endweder tiefe Nacht oder etwas ganz entscheidendes stimmt nicht ..... und da ist NICHTS!!! besonderes oder "anderes" auf dem entsprechenden Abschnitt der A7 ...

Auch würde ich meinen 9 Jahre alten I30 nicht als Panzer bezeichnen . Mit 108PS bei knapp 1,3t Gewicht incl guter Rundumsicht ist er absolut kein Panzer *g* . Und mein nächster Wagen wird auch keiner da schon feststeht was nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr gekauft wird : Hyundai Ionic-Hybrid .

BTW : Ich WÜNSCHE niemandem den Tod , ich sage nur das einige Idioten da draußen es durchaus verdient hätten mit Schwung gegen nen Baum zu klatschen anstatt andere zu gefärden mit dem was sie "Fahren" nennen .  Trotzdem habe ich immer die Hoffnung das solcherlei Personen dann doch am Baum VORBEI segeln und das ganze überleben damit sie evtl. aufwachen und ab dann NICHT mehr wie Wildschweine unterwegs sind , bei der Intelligenz die da draußen im Volk herrscht  habe ich da nur eher wenig Hoffnung DAS des passiert ... wobei ich bei jemandem der hier dauernd von "Spaltern" redet immer an Reichsbürger/AFD/NPD denken muss wenn dieses dämliche Wort kommt .... anhänger ? Mitglied ? Unglückliche Wortwahl ? Egal , die unvermeidliche Wall-of-Text jedesmal tut ihr übriges ........


----------

